# Far Beyond Driven - Dvlmn666



## dvlmn666 (Mar 13, 2002)

had to reserve my title, in case kuso decided to try to sneak in and steal it from me.

Tomorrow I'll start posting in this officially.


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2002)

*B@STARD* !!!!!!  

Shyt.....ROTFLMFAO 

 ........  .........


----------



## kuso (Mar 13, 2002)

I changed the sig above my avatar just for you!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 14, 2002)

roflmfao good one dude.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 14, 2002)

Training Split: 

Chest/Bicepts 
Shoulders/Tricepts 
Quades/Calves 
Back/Hamstrings 

Prefering to lift mon, tues, thur, fri. Doing about 30-60 minutes of cardio mon-fri, and if possible on the weekends. Abs on all lifting days. 

Nutrition: 
I am keeping track of calories and the protein/carb/fat split using www.fitday.com it seems to be working well. After reading through a lot of posts on here dealing with the percentages I decided to try to go for a 50/30/20 (protein/carb/fat) split right now. Because I'm trying to keep my size while losing fat.I've been doing really good with this, however my diet previously was almost all carbs so now i'm much grumpier. But it'll only be til i see my abs then I'm going to go into a maintain diet and keep eating clean to try to gain more muscle without the fat. 

Supliments: 
Protein drink - Optimum 100% Whey
Nitro-Tech Bars 
Glutamine 
HydroxyCut 

Hardest part is eating enough calories to get my protein grams high enough, I'm averaging around 2300 calories a day. and right around 50-60 percent is from calories. Once I get more cut, it'll be interesting to actually take in enough clean calories to maintain without losing weight. I'm finding it hard to even eat the 2300 calories a day cleanly. **shrug** first I have to attain the cutting part then I'll worry about taking in more calories to grow even more. 

I'm 6' 207lbs not sure about the bodyfat though. Obviously to high since I can't see my abs. 

Any suggestions would be much apreciated.


__________________
I'll skip the rest of the old journal and start new from here.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 14, 2002)

Back: 
3 Sets Pullups on the asist machine- 8@0, 7@0, drop 5@0 + 3@40
3 Sets Hammer Strength Iso Rehind the Neck Pulldown- last 2 drop sets
3 Sets Narrow Grip Cable Pulldown - last 2 drop sets
3 Sets Hammer Strength Iso High Row - last 2 drop sets
3 Sets Hammer Strength Iso rows- last 2 drop sets
3 sets single arm dumbell rows - goofed, on the weight so all three sets were full weight 9,9,9 was a good day, jumped 15lbs each set but still was getting 9 full range reps **shrug** never done that before
3 sets hyper-extensions

Abs: 
4 sets abbench crunches - 25,25,25,25
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top (ok so dont' knwo what it's called lol) 12,11,9,9 


Cardio: 
40 minutes Stair Cimber


----------



## irontime (Mar 14, 2002)

Right on still kickin ass bud 


> I'm 6' 207lbs not sure about the bodyfat though.


What the hell is this shit, I swear I remember you saying something that you can't pull off the Danzig look like I can because you're too tall? I'm 6'1, bastard!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 14, 2002)

lmao yeah, well, had you going though lol

but hey at least i'm 13lbs lower than when i started in January.


----------



## kuso (Mar 14, 2002)

Great work on losing that 13lb mate!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

thanks kuso, 

still not enough though, still no abs, starting to get a little shape but not enough yet. 

Gonna have to go lower than the goal I'd origionally set, but  oh well, not a prob as long as I get to my goal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 15, 2002)

Shoulders: 
3 sets Barbell Upright Rows- all drop sets
3 sets Dumbell Shoulder Presses- drops as well
3 sets Lateral Raises drop sets
3 sets Reverse Pec Decs- 12,10,10 

Traps: 
4 sets machine shrugs - last was a drop

Tricept: 
3 sets - Rope Pulldowns - all drop sets
3 sets - Machine Dips - 12,12,10
3 sets - Seated Tricept Extention machine - 10,10, triple drop set

Running late so skipped abs and cardio. But going in tomorrow and sunday for just those. 

Finally a saturday I don't have to work. 

But thanks to IT for reccomending the drop sets. It fried my back yesterday, as well as shoulders today. I can really feel the increased intensity.


----------



## irontime (Mar 15, 2002)

The hard part is getting through the first couple of weeks of doing drops for every single exercise, after that it's almost addicting, doing great, right on pal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 16, 2002)

didn't do the abs, but will try to get some in tonight.

But did go get an hour of cardio today

60 min Precor Eliptical


----------



## irontime (Mar 16, 2002)

1 hour cardio? Damn that's awesome, I'm gonna have to bust my ass to get a six pack before you if your already at that stage.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 16, 2002)

Yeah the endurance is finally coming around. Have a ways to go, but I'm not drinkin as much beer as you. 

So far haven't lost that much size with this diet I've been on. Down to 204 today.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 18, 2002)

dang, I was lazy this morning 

But guess getting some good sleep is worth it. Just have to make it up later this week.  

Zombie kicked ass last night, one of the opening bands Sinnisstar was really cool. They are first starting so were really raw, they sound alot like Dope.

ok so this post gets to be me just rambling. lol


----------



## irontime (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Yeah the endurance is finally coming around. Have a ways to go, but I'm not drinkin as much beer as you.


What??? I'm only have a couple litres a day
Good to see your concert kicked ass, mine sucked ass. But what can you expect with David Usher? I was lazy this morning too, but I'll save that rambling for my journal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 18, 2002)

yeah see. lol 

I haven't had a beer in almost 4 weeks. and in that time only one Long island tea as well.  

But starting to think I need a weekend of drinking again.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Well, have a drink for me dvlmn .... I haven't had a drink in.....
 ** thinking** i don't even remember... lol, ahhwell, i don't mind... it's all good.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> but hey at least i'm 13lbs lower than when i started in January.



Whoops.... forgot to say.......

Congrats on losing the 13lbs. You look GREAT!!!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 18, 2002)

Holy sweet jesu' you like high volume eh?!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks SG **blushing**

And I'll have one for you, but if you go out on your trip, you have to have one for me to. 

Chicken_daddy, do you mean the cardio part?  I'm doing that mostly because I'm trying to do some cutting and get my abs to show.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 19, 2002)

Chest: 
3 sets Incline Press on vertical smith rack
3 sets Hammer Strength ISO Incline Presses
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Bench Press 
3 sets Dumbell Presses
3 sets Machine Flys 


Bicept: 
3 sets - Barbell Curls
3 sets - Incline Dumbell Curls
2 sets - Machine Bicept Curls With horizontal pad 
2 sets - High Cable Curls 

Abs: 
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 15,15,15,15 
3 sets Hanging Leg Raises 15,15,12

Cardio: 
35 Minutes Bike

All in all a good workout, was by myself again, but did drop sets for the last set on every exercise. Bi's actually did drop sets on all sets.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Thanks SG **blushing**
> 
> And I'll have one for you, but if you go out on your trip, you have to have one for me to.



Sure, no prob.  ~~ But one just might do me in....lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 19, 2002)

awww hell S-G that's mean I got you drunk 

hmmmmm interesting


----------



## irontime (Mar 20, 2002)

Did you do anything today you lazy bastard, or just flirt with SG? lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 20, 2002)

nope, and hell can't blame me for flirting with her. Have ya seen her new pix  Just to bad she's do far away.  

Tomorrow is back and cardio day. Plus tonight is the last night workin for the week so may double up on the cardio to finish the week.

And decided to try something a little diff, gonna hit legs on saturday, should be interesting because no chance of running outa time. 

I'm still determined to get a 6 pack before you anway. Figured I'd give ya a chance to catch up since ya were busy drinkin last weekend.  


hahha j/k, I couldn't wake up this morning, slept like shiat again last night

but hey the drop sets kicked my a$$ on chest and bi's on tuesday, still sore today.


----------



## irontime (Mar 20, 2002)

Well you just doubled my determination for a six pack buddy, challenge is on mmmmmm a six pack sounds pretty good right about now, six cold beers......ah shit This is going to be harder than I thought


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

Back: 
3 sets Machine bent over rows
3 Sets Machine rows
3 Sets Single Arm Dumbell Rows
3 Sets Hammer Strength Iso High Row 
3 Sets Cybex Pulldown Machine
3 Sets Wide Grip Pulldowns
3 Sets Hyperextensions

Abs: 
4 sets Ab-Bench 25,25,25,25
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 15,15,12,10 


Cardio: 
45 minutes Stairmaster

ok IT nothing like a little friendly competition


----------



## irontime (Mar 21, 2002)

Works for me Looks like I'm going to have to pic up my abs a bit. And i took your recomendation about the new pics of Scorpio Gurl, your'e right, hubba hubba


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

yep, she's lookin awesome. no doubt about it.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 21, 2002)

No i mean the weights!

You do crazy volume!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> And i took your recomendation about the new pics of Scorpio Gurl, your'e right, hubba hubba




 Geeee , thanks guys!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> 
> Geeee , thanks guys!!



My pleasure SG. 

Chicken Daddy, what do you reccomend?  I'm open to try diff things. At the moment it's been working, but if I get stuck I'll try new things 


hmmmmmmmm ok what did i do today. awwww shiat now I'm in trouble, to much blood in the alcohol system. It's hitting high levels memmory starting to fade......................


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

j/k  but beer sure does sound good right now 

Shoulders: 
3 sets Hammer strength Behind the neck Iso Press
3 sets Upright cable rows
3 sets Lateral Raises 
3 sets Reverse Pec Decs

Traps: 
3 sets machine shrugs - last was a drop 

Tricept: 
3 sets - Straight Bar Pushdowns
3 sets - Machine Dips 
3 sets - Seated Tricept Extention machine (cable version)

ABS:
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 15,15,15,15 

Cardio:
60 minutes on Precor Eliptical, I wonder if that damn machine is right said I burned over 950 calories. **shrug** if I did, that's cool if not oh well it felt good 

IT, this drop set thing you suggested is kickin my a$$. My back is killing me today. (but in a good way)


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> but beer sure does sound good right now


Well sucks to be you buddy, cause I'm sure not going to be buying you any. But you are more than welcome to watch me chug the case you're going to be getting for me j/k

Glad to see you are loving the drop sets, are you doing them for everyexercise now?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

yep, every one of em. Plus usually at least 2 of the 3 sets as well (depending on how many I get on the first set). Plus with nobody showing up all week, I really pushed it. 

The hardest part that I've noticed is the weights I can use changes big time depending on the order I do the exercises in. That's why sometimes the first set I'll hit 6-8 without a drop. But then I bump it up considerable to have to do a drop to hit that.  Hope I'm doing that right 

We'll see who'll be doin the drinking when this is all done. And hell when ya get back from the summer might just have to do another round 

You know so you can have a chance to get me to buy you a beer.   j/k


----------



## irontime (Mar 22, 2002)

No idea if you are doing that right, if it burns like hell then you are doing it right, I guess this is what I do (don't know it I put this down before, sorry if i'm repeating myself)
warmup set - 12 reps
middle set - 6-8 reps
final set - 3 reps, quickly drop the weight in half and go till I die.
Not sure if this is the right way to do it. I just screwed around a bit and I like doing it this way.

And a competition for next year too, wow, I'm getting two cases of beer just for working out, thanx dvlmn, you're a pal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

that's pretty much what I shoot for to.  

and yeah burns, plus feelin it like crazy the next day. So have to be doing something to grow. 

hey now, don't be counting your chickens before they hatch , this one isn't over yet.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi dvlmn666...I wanted to drop in your journal and say a few things. How about if I needed some Strength Beyond Strength? Or mabye I'm Becoming someone else? Gosh, if I could only get 5 Minutes Alone. Or Use My Third Arm, or go to Planet Caravan. But I really don't want to have Hard Lines, Sunken Cheeks. 

Holler if you hear me. 

p.s.: I'm quite interested in the six-pack challenge.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

now, that one suprised me, and worries me a bit. on the other board you had a backdoor boy on your avatar, yet your able to name some of the best Pantera songs    

but anyway, what would you like to know about it?  Basically me and IT before he leaves decide who managed to get the closest to getting the six pack without losing alot of muscle. 

see we'd have to take a vote on letting you in on it though. after all you already have a head start, well at least on me you do  

and thanks for stopin into the journal, feel free to stop anytime


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 22, 2002)

What can I say? My musical tastes are varied. But really, I have the Far Beyond Driven CD right here next to me. I told my husband that you had a cool name for your journal (because I am looking for a cool name for my new journal) and he told me that it was the name of a Pantera album. And then he showed me the CD, so I decided to mess with you by talking about them. Worked, didn't it? 

Don't worry, the BSB are still one of my favorites. 

And no, I don't want to enter the challenge, I just wanted to know more about it. I know that both of you can have an awesome six pack if you work hard enough at it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 22, 2002)

i'm not worried about it, just not a band that i like lol

thanks for the encouragement.  i'm trying. He'll probably win, but I'm gonna give him a run for the beer lmao

this is actually the best i've ever been, so I'm not gonna stop now.  in the end i want to get back up to 220 but with a 6 pack, but that'll have to wait til I actually see a 6 pack   hehehe


----------



## irontime (Mar 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> thanks for the encouragement.  i'm trying. He'll probably win,


That's what i like to hear, lots of self confidence


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 23, 2002)

yeah sure keep tryin to raise your ego  then you'll start slackin

just so I can suprise ya and take your beeerrrrrr **efg**

I do intent to win dude, but last night was a cheat night lol so at the time I wrote that was feelin rather full, still no beer though.  

hmmm after this that Schmirnoff Ice is gonna be tastin good, expecially since it'll be free


----------



## irontime (Mar 23, 2002)

Why? Do you intend on stealing it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 23, 2002)

lmao, nope it'll be earned. 

Unless you were planning on steal in me a case and sending it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2002)

well let my knees rest yesterday. All this cardio is starting to make them ache  

Cardio:
60 minutes Stairmaster - Steady Pace 40 minutes level 8, 20 level 7

gonna do abs tonight. Had some stuff had to get done, so going to do them at home.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> well let my knees rest yesterday. All this cardio is starting to make them ache



Soooooo, is that what happens when you get to be.......ahhh.. never mind..  
Just buggin' ya dvlmn


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2002)

and heyyyy, I'm not that old  sheeeshhhhh 

lmao nah SC it's called making stupid choices when I got out of school. Poor knees will never be the same, but with all the working out they have gotten better. Only time they give me problems is when I go really long with the cardio.

j/k, it's all good


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> and heyyyy, I'm not that old  sheeeshhhhh
> 
> lmao nah SC it's called making stupid choices when I got out of school. Poor knees will never be the same, but with all the working out they have gotten better. Only time they give me problems is when I go really long with the cardio.
> ...




  Just playin' with ya!!  lol,   ~~ Well i hope your knees get better... keep up the hard work.. lookin' good   

SG


----------



## irontime (Mar 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> lmao nah SC it's called making stupid choices when I got out of school. Poor knees will never be the same,


So you spent a lot of time on your knees when you were younger?



j/k, Sorry bro, too tempting to resist.
Are you taking some sort of gelatine caps for your knees? They help a lot. Even eating some jello is good for them.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

awww shiat, I shoulda knows that was coming. lmao, I set myself up for that one.

but nah, it was wanting to play basketball to much, and was wiling to sacrifice my knees because I'd screwed up my ankle and played anyway. 

gelatine?  I'm gonna have to try that. Thanks dude


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chest: 
3 sets Bench Press on vertical smith rack 
3 sets Machine Flys 
3 sets Hammer Strength ISO Incline Presses 
3 sets Incline Dumbell Flys 

everything i wanted to use to add in a few more for chest was used to decided to go to bi's

Bicept: 
3 sets - Straight bar cable curls
3 sets - Hammer Strength Curls
3 sets - Reverse Barbell Curls

Abs: 
3 sets Cybex Crunch thing 2@115 25each, 1 @110 25 reps
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 15,15,15,15 

Cardio: 
60 Minutes Precor Eliptical


----------



## irontime (Mar 25, 2002)

If you are going to do the pill form then the caps are called
'glucosomine sulfate' or something like that, I'll get the correct spelling for you later if you want. But basically it's the same shit that's in jello and it's what is in between your joints. Supplementing this makes a big difference I noticed as I was running (crawling) mountains and my knees started hurting too. They were better after I started doing this.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

yeah if you could get me the name of it. Sounds exactly like the aching I'm have to get rid of, only happens when I do alot of cardio. But doesn't bother me on leg days, it's weird like that. 

I'd apreciate it dude.


----------



## irontime (Mar 25, 2002)

Sure thing, I have to go back to the dorms pretty soon so I'll have it for you in a couple of hours.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey dvlmn, 
Just curious.. in your post for today's workout.. you put cardio at the bottom.. do you do cardio last? 

I do it first thing when i get to the gym, then i work out... is that okay? or is it better at the end?
(( this may be one of the stupider questions i have asked... but , ah well...   ))


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

yeah SG I do cardio last all days except for leg day. On leg day I have to do it first to warm up my knees. 

I used to do it before my workout but found that I wasn't able to work on the weights as hard or with the same intensity.  

I don't really know if one is better than the other. But I would think if your trying to cut it would be after the workout, just do to the fact that you'll use the carbs and food in your stomach during the workout, and then hopefully burn just fat during the cardio session. 

I see alot of trainers having there clients doing it first though, not really sure if it's so they can double up a little bit between customers or if it's actually better. 

But I have heard that it's also a good thing to start with as it warms up all your muscles and gets the blood flowing to them to help prevent injury.

I don't know if I answered the question, but hope I helped.  

and by the way it isn't a stupid question, never a stupid question when it's trying to help better yourself


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 25, 2002)

Hey dvlmn! I think there are people that think you should do cardio first and also people that think you should do it last. As usual, there are many opinions. You do make a good point about doing it last so you can give your all to the lifting. However, you should 'give your all' to everything you do in the gym, right? 

I don't do cardio and lifting on the same day. That way, I can devote all my energies to one thing only. Ever thought about that?

And one last thing, a quick 5 minute warm up is a great idea to do pre-lifting. Gets the blood pumping and the muscles warmed up!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> However, you should 'give your all' to everything you do in the gym, right?
> 
> And one last thing, a quick 5 minute warm up is a great idea to do pre-lifting. Gets the blood pumping and the muscles warmed up!



Yep, giving it your all should be on everything. But when I do both on the same day/workout. It isnt' the giving it my all, that makes it a problem doing one before the other. It's the energy, kind of like a battery. When it's fully charged everything is great and you can get a great workout in. But after you stop, you've used a part of that energy, so even when you give it your all on your second exercise your starting at a lesser energy level. And for me personally it's easier to push myself past those problems doing cardio than it is when lifting. 

I would switch to one each day, but for the goal I have it just isn't an option right now. Once I get cut up more and to the bf I want, I'll switch it to only doing cardio on non workout days.  thanks for the suggestion  

Your last point verified what I've heard thanks


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 25, 2002)

Good points. True. Love the battery analogy. 

I used to do cardio in the morning, then weights and more cardio at night. This was a while ago, when I had a lot of BF to lose. **NOT SAYING THAT YOU NEED TO DO THAT** Just wanted to agree that different people with different goals need to do different things. 

Ugh.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Good points. True. Love the battery analogy.
> 
> I used to do cardio in the morning, then weights and more cardio at night. This was a while ago, when I had a lot of BF to lose. **NOT SAYING THAT YOU NEED TO DO THAT** Just wanted to agree that different people with different goals need to do different things.
> ...



I have plenty to lose. I have a good start going though.  

Yeah frustrating isn't it. Wish there was one magic solution to it all. that worked for everybody.

glad you liked the battery analogy


----------



## irontime (Mar 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Yeah frustrating isn't it. Wish there was one magic solution to it all. that worked for everybody.


Sure there is, MUSCLETECH!!
I do cardio after I work out too. I agree with Dvlmn that doing it before drains you too much. I got the name of that stuff I was telling you about, and I was pretty damn close with the spelling the first time. It's called;
'Glucosamine Sulfate'
it says on the bottle that it's support for connective tissues and joints. It's not very expensive, hope it helps pal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

hey now, be nice about the Muscletech, I still like there Nitro-Tech protein bars. But that's just because they actually taste good lol. If I could find another one that has the same p/c/f ration and actually tasted good, I'd probably switch.

Thanks for the info, I'll go pick some up tonight. I'll let ya know if it helps me to.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the help dvlmn, I guess i should be doing it after then.. huh.. 
I usually have a sh!t load of energy before i go anyway.. and after i do cardio, i have even more.. i get all pumped.

What is the ratio for your nitro bars?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

Eating one at the moment lol go figure  35g/6g/6g  Not sure the ratio that is off the top of my head.  Oh yeah and 290 calories.

Your just all full of energy aren't ya  

I would do it whenever your the most comfortable with it. But if your trying to cut (which you don't look like you need to) then I'd do it after the weights for a while, see if you like the results better than how your doing it now.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, i will give it a try for a while, and then get some more pics taken .... and you can let me know 
 Thanks for your help! Appreciated!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh yea.... i just picked up a bar from the store .... just grabbed one really... and it says P-21g F-7g C-39g ~~~ the carbs are pretty high... so i'll have this after a workout tomorrow.. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

good choice on the bar after the workout  

and no prob i'll let ya know what I think


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2002)

dvlmn.....just to take IT`s post a little further, if you can get one with both glucsamine, and chondroitin it`s supposed to work much better than the glucosamine on it`s own.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

thanks, Kuso. Lucky was so pissed at work tonight, that I didn't go pick some up already, instead I just went home. lol


----------



## kuso (Mar 25, 2002)

No problem......... I just hope it works for you.

I tried it, without the best results, but I think the workout I was doing at the time was just way overboard for someone with joint problems ( HST!! ) I stopped, the workout, and so far, so good.


----------



## irontime (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> thanks, Kuso. Lucky was so pissed at work tonight, that I didn't go pick some up already, instead I just went home. lol


You get drunk where you work at too? I thought that was just me.lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

nah, I wish I could just get drunk here. This place just totally turned my mood to shiat.  i like the people here but the company can kiss my a$$. 

hmmm maybe i should just go become a bouncer


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

Abs: 
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 15,15,15,15 
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25

25 minutes Med intensity Bike

Legs:

8 sets Leg Presses
6 sets Leg Extension

Calves:
3 sets 75 rep scheme 55,70,55 <--lbs/set

Knees were really sore today, I'm going to get some of that stuff IT and Kuso reccomended. It's just an ache but managed to push my way through a leg workout. I have the worst time getting myself motivated when it comes to doing legs by myself. With a partner I can kick ass, but by myself it's hard to stay motivated 

but I'm getting better at it. Legs are sore already 

Thanks for the reccomendation guys.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2002)

dvlmn....dvlmn, I caught wind of something about pics of you.....where???  Here???  I saw nothing and I need to see something.....C'MON.....GIVE IT UP!!

_Oh, was I yelling?  Woooo   Sorry_
I get excited sometimes.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

who the heck did ya hear talkin about my pix **suprised**

but here ya go. only about a week and a half old:
http://www.ironmagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5307

No prob on the yelling


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 26, 2002)

Ooooooh Yeaaaah Baby!! There's that sexy man!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

sg, thanks for makin me smile, i needed it today  

I still think your getting me confused with somebody else though  

j/k **blushing**  thanks though


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sorry..... but I cannot tell a lie , 
It was YOU that i was talkin' about


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> I'm sorry..... but I cannot tell a lie ,



never lose that trait please  

thanks **blushing**


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 26, 2002)

OH ~ trust me.. I never could lie. Even if i gave it my best shot.. the guilt shows like neon paint on my face! lol, plus it's just not worth it... better to be the truth than anything. 

and your welcome


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

exactly sg  that's my theory on it all to. lol I can lie, but I don't like it because it all just becomes a pain in the a$$. and the guilt eats me up.

gonna miss ya while your on your trip  and I'm expecting pix from it at least


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 26, 2002)

yes, i'll try to remember to get some taken out there... lol, of me freezing and shivering in the icey cold weather!! LOL


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

hey you gonna be a snow bunny?    and that means your stuck I get new pix when ya get back **efg**

I grew up in that kinda weather, so I can sympathize. **handing you a nice warm coat** here take this with ya


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks for the coat! ooooooOoooOhhh, and it's a fur coat too! You spoil me!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

heheeheh, nah I don't think so


----------



## irontime (Mar 26, 2002)

ha ha, cheap bastard 
Way to go on staying motivated by yourself. It's hard but sounds like you're doing great If you have trouble finding that stuff then eat jello. I know it sounds crazy but it is really good for the joints.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> ha ha, cheap bastard



Hey she picked the fur over the full length leather one  heheh

I said I didn't think i wasn't spoilin her  you start drinkin already there bud?  j/k 

I found it today, we have a GNC not to far from work. Plus I had to get the new Down cd today to. So it all worked out well.

Thanks, it's a pain but starting to get used to lifting alone. Might have to get a little MP3 player though. That way won't be stuck listening to there shiatty music.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2002)

Hubba hubba!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 27, 2002)

thanks, that's just a start though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> thanks, that's just a start though.




thankkkkzzz, now I'm droolingg sssso much all off myyyyy keeyyssss aaaarre stickkiinnnngg togeteherrrrrrrr


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 27, 2002)

roflmao, sorry about that didn't mean to have you mess up your keyboard **efg**


----------



## irontime (Mar 27, 2002)

My curiousity is raised now, what does 'efg' mean?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 27, 2002)

**efg** = evil f'ckn grin

hmmm I like these days off. but tomorow is back, and cardio of course.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 28, 2002)

Back: 
3 Sets Hammer Strength ISO Behind the Neck Pulldowns
3 Sets Cybex Pulldown Machine 
3 Sets Wide Grip Pulldowns 
3 Sets Machine rows 
3 Sets Single Arm Dumbell Rows 

Abs: 

4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 15,15,15,15


Cardio: 
60 Minutes Precor Eliptical


----------



## irontime (Mar 28, 2002)

Right on buddy Looks like your'e going to have a good weekend considering your gym's not closed. Lucky bastard


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 28, 2002)

yeah but have to work every day except sunday  

but makes it easier to make sure i get my a$$ outa bed and to the gym before I go to work.

and thanks, since i added the drop sets on every exercise I've actually been going up in weight again. Thanks for the advice


----------



## irontime (Mar 28, 2002)

No problem buddy Glad to see that they are working for ya, I'm training a couple of guys and in some cases they more than doubled the dumbells they were first using at the start of the year cause of this technique. Glad you like em.
Have you started getting addicted to the endorphines yet?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 29, 2002)

Shoulders: 
3 sets Hammer Strength Military Press
3 sets Hammer strength Behind the neck Iso Press 
3 sets Standing Upright Rows
3 sets Lateral Raises 
3 sets Reverse Pec Decs 

Traps: 
3 sets dumbell shrugs

Tricept: 
3 sets - Seated Tricept Extention machine 
3 sets - Rope Pulldowns supersetted with Overhead Extensions
3 sets - Reverse Grip Straight bar pulldown, with superset regular straight bar pushdown

ABS: 
4 Sets Cybes Ab Crunch 110 lbs 25,25,25,18
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25

Cardio: 
60 minutes Stairmaster steady pace level 8


----------



## Miss LeDix (Mar 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Shoulders:
> 3 sets Hammer Strength Military Press
> 3 sets Hammer strength Behind the neck Iso Press
> ...



All I can say is....SHEOT! You did a lot of stuff today, boy. I bet you were bet after all that! All that lifting, and than an HOUR on the stairmaster...I must give props where props are due!  

Do you listen to a CD when doing cardio? Or does your gym have the 'cardio theater' thing? I ask because I love getting into my music when I'm doing my cardio. Of course, my music would probably make you run screaming from the room...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 29, 2002)

I didn't have to work this morning, so just relaxed and kicked some a$$. 

lmao, me run screaming from the room heeheh. well i have a rio volt. holds about 14 cd's worth of mp3's on one disc. I can go almost all week without hearing the same song twice


----------



## irontime (Mar 30, 2002)

Hehe, I can picture some dance music playing in the gym and dvlmn running out of there screaming, lmfao


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 1, 2002)

Chest: 
3 sets Incline Dumbell Flys
3 sets Hammer Strength ISO Incline Presses 
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Bench Press
3 sets Machine Flys 

Bicept: 
3 sets - Seated Dumbell Curles with back and arms pinned against preacher curl pad
3 sets - Standing Barbell Preacher Curls
3 sets - Straight Bar Cable Curl supersetted with reverse cable curls

Abs: 
3 sets Cybex Crunch thing 2@115 25each, 1 @110 25 reps 
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25

Cardio: 
60 Minutes Precor Eliptical


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 2, 2002)

Cardio:
30 Minutes bike

Legs:

5 sets leg extensions
4 sets Bodymaster Super Leg Press (this one feels closer to a squat than the regular leg presses)
3 sets Vertical Leg Press

Calves:
5 sets Seated Calf Raises
4 sets Standing Calf Raises

was a good day, legs are hurtin. Jeff is back now, but only to do legs, he's worried about his shoulder so won't be doing back or shoulders on thurs or friday but that's cool. He'll be back in no time.  No work tonight so gonna go in and do more cardio and abs.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 2, 2002)

Where are the walking lunges, boy? I love to see guys doing walkign lunges...you just know they don't want to be doing them...he he...

You're going back to the gym tonight??? That's either extreme dedication or extreme crazyness!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Where are the walking lunges, boy? I love to see guys doing walkign lunges...you just know they don't want to be doing them...he he...
> 
> You're going back to the gym tonight??? That's either extreme dedication or extreme crazyness!



I do the walking lunges sometimes. Next week I'll have to do some just for you.

and goin back tonight because things aren't progressing as I'd planned, have to kick myself in the a$$. I want abs like yours  

well that and yeah it's partially i'm crazy goin in tonight after doing legs today but oh well. Gotta burn some more calories, I still have to kick IT's butt and win that case of Schmirnoff Ice


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 2, 2002)

well, plans changed no night cardio for me. Have a quote to work on for the side job. But get the chance to do laundry, and cook food for the rest of the week. So can't complain to much. Don't work tomorrow night, and since it's a day off from the weights might do a morning and night shift of cardio.


----------



## irontime (Apr 2, 2002)

uh huh Tell us that you'll do cardio later, come up with a good excuse, tell us that you'll do it later, come up with another....do you see a pattern here?j/k bro, good luck with your quote for the side job. Let us know how it goes.

 Looks like we're getting down to crunch time, the next few weeks are gonna suck.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 2, 2002)

"crunch" time, yeah guess i can do those at home tonight. thanks for reminding me  j/k

thanks, on the quote. I'll need it, they are pretty cheap. But a good company to do work for.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

Well did manage to get my fat a$$ outa bed this morning to go to abs and cardio:

Abs:
3 sets Cybex Crunch Machine 115X25/set
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 15,15,15,15 

Cardio:
60 minutes Precor Eliptical


----------



## irontime (Apr 3, 2002)

Morning's suck eh? What time do you drag your ass out of bed? And how did the quote go?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 3, 2002)

lol, expecially when I'm not a morning person lol. Well on lifting days I get up at 5:00, but today slept in til 6:30. I'm lucky because my job most of the work is in the afternoon and I always stay late so nobody complains when I come in at 9:00. 

The quote I won't know on until probably thursday or friday. I emailed it to him, and will give him a call this afternoon. But he has to take it to the President of the company for approval. **crossing fingers** It'd be a nice bit of cash to help pay taxes


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 4, 2002)

Back: 
3 Sets Assisted Pullups 1xno assist, 2 droped no assist -40lb assist
3 Sets Hammer Strength ISO Behind the Neck Pulldowns 
3 Sets Cybex Pulldown Machine 
3 Sets Hammer Strength ISO High Rows
3 Sets Hammer Strength ISO Rows
3 Sets Single Arm Dumbell Rows all drop sets 

Abs: 

4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 20,15,15,15 


Cardio: 
35 Minutes Precor Eliptical

was running late, so cut the cardio short.  but tomorrow I'll get the whole hour in.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

Only 35 minutes of cardio? Only 35 minutes? You are such a lazy bum!  

What kind of 'job' did you 'quote'? It all sounds so mysterious!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> What kind of 'job' did you 'quote'? It all sounds so mysterious!



now i'm curious as to what job you thought it was **efg**

To assemble, load, and configure a accounting server all as one piece, and production server for my side job.

Funny part is that no matter what I'll be doing that everything except for selling them the parts. But the quote included pricing of that stuff as well.  

I never really mentioned it, but I have my own computer company. With accounts with a few big distributors. But out here in Cali it's almost impossible to make a living at it. Dell always beats my pricing. Well that and nobody ever want to spend money for quality, they all think they can buy the cheapest thing on the market and expect it to work like something 10X the price
  So I just run it on the side mostly for friends who need computer parts. 

yeah I was lazy, didn't get the 60 minutes of cardio in today, so you can kick my ass ok


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

So that's what dvlmn does for a living. I have to admit that I was kinda wondering about that myself. Can't really blame a guy, You are able to spend a decent amount of time on the computer, you have to go give quotes for something. Gotta admit that it sounds a little bit illegal lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 4, 2002)

and tonight goin to a hockey game  Live is the most fun to see them though, I get bored watching them on TV.

hmm, IT never really thought of it that way. **efg**


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 4, 2002)

I have much respect for people that work on thier own like you do. I'm sure it is hard with competitors such as Dell. But the fact that you are still doing it (as opposed to going to work for one of your would-be competitors) shows that you know what you are doing. 

Have fun at the hockey game! Sports suck, though.


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

Sports suck ??? She doesn't like heavy metal or sports? Geeze Next your going to say that you don't like beer.


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2002)

Well, I luv sports, and heavey metal...but I too draw the line at beer.....JD or vodka though  not  a problem


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

Geeze, one of the ladies doesn't like sports or heavy metal. The other lady doesn't like beer. Man this is depressing


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2002)

To quote you..............DIE!!!!!!!!!B@STARD!!!!!!!

Seriously though, how can you possible enjoy beer??


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

How can you possibly not??
Oh...wait a minute....you have to drink that aussie beer right? Ok, sorry, I see your dilemma. No hard feelings. I'll just go home and crack open a nice tasty can of Labatt's blue and I'll have a drink for ya


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2002)

Aussie, Canadian, American ( so far the worse ) and Japanese ( I can handle in small doses....I guess cause it`s kinda strong ) all taste like shit compared with with Jack, Wild Turkey, Absolt, Stollies etc.


----------



## irontime (Apr 4, 2002)

Do you like the German beers?


----------



## kuso (Apr 4, 2002)

Nah......just not big on any beer...

I guess I started with spirits, and just don`t like beer, coolers.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I have much respect for people that work on thier own like you do. I'm sure it is hard with competitors such as Dell. But the fact that you are still doing it (as opposed to going to work for one of your would-be competitors) shows that you know what you are doing.
> 
> Have fun at the hockey game! Sports suck, though.



Thanks, the game kicked a$$. You don't like any sports?  Now I'm starting to wonder about you  

Actually because I couldn't make my company work full time, that is now a side project. My full time job is as MIS/Tech Support/Accounting System Admin for a company I've worked for almost 3 yrs now. I quit for a year in there but did contract for them for 3/4 of it through my company. But I'm trying and haven't given up on my business yet.

ok cheap plug time. If anybody need hardware let me know. Some things I have access to getting cheap.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 5, 2002)

Kuso, so your a JD man. That's my fav when it comes to hard alcohol. then Long Islands, then Schmirnoff Ice, and then comes beer. It's easier to just sit and chill with a beer than the hard stuff. The hard stuff I prefer when I go out. 

As long as it doesn't taste to bad, I can drink almost anything. But I do have my fav's.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 5, 2002)

Shoulders: 
3 sets Hammer Strength Military Press 
3 sets Upright Cable Rows
3 sets Hammer strength Behind the neck Iso Press 
3 sets Lateral Raises 
3 sets Reverse Pec Decs 

Traps: 
4 sets Machine shrugs 

Tricept: 
3 sets - Seated Tricept cable extension
3 sets - Seated Tricept Extension - like a pushdown
3 sets - Dips on the assisted machine

ABS: 
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25 
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 15,15,15,15 

no cardio today, ran out of time, had to be in to work early today.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Sports suck ??? She doesn't like heavy metal or sports? Geeze Next your going to say that you don't like beer.



okay, okay, between you, dvlmn, and kuso, what's a girl supposed to do around here?  

What if I told you I don't drink? What if I told you it's because I don't need the calories/sugar (since I like the girly stuff, like white zin, Malibu rum)? So, I have good reasons. But it's also because of my Chrone's, alchohol is not so good for someone with a bad gut.  

But every once in a while (last time was New Years Eve), I like to some some wacky tabacky, if you know what I mean!  

And to you dvlmn, such slackerness today with the no cardio! You know I'm kidding!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 5, 2002)

hey, I've known plenty of girls who don't drink often.    But if you have a bad stomach and it irritates that, then definately don't do it unless it's a special ocassion.

but ahhhh so your a non tobacco smoker **efg**

oh and the cardio, don't worry i'll make it up sat and sunday


----------



## irontime (Apr 5, 2002)

Damn, I can't give you shit for taking cardio off today, I'm taking it off today too. Going to one of the bigger gyms in town tomorrow and I want to be well rested and ready to kick ass. Glad your game was fun, it's nice to go see a live one once in a while.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 5, 2002)

yep, especially when the tix were free, and 8th row.

My cousins clients always give him free tix. 

and good idea, rest up and hit it hard tomorrow. I'll be doin cardio and abs tomorrow and sunday. But no lifting til monday again.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

well, I made it to the gym finally. 

ABS:
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 20,20,15,15 

Cardio:

Precor Eliptical 60 minutes


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> well, I made it to the gym finally.



Yea, cuz you be gabbin wit me!  



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> well, I made it to the gym finally.


ABS:
4 sets Laying Leg Raises with extra leg raise at the top 20,20,15,15 [/QUOTE]

Is that all you got!?    Just kidding Hon... you know I'm saying that because of what I did yesterday!  Thought I'd just check up on you and see if you finally went.

I hit shoulders and cardio... I'll, of course, post that in my own diary.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

actually I wanted to do 2 more exercises. But there were more people there today than after new years  

But anyway there is no way I could do as much as you did yesterday.  I prefer to hit them, and make them sore and then move on to cardio, since I need to get that layer of fat off of mine more than anything. It's been working so far, once I get as advanced as you then I'll start having to do more exercises


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 6, 2002)

Actually, they say that abs are like any other body part. And that they should not be worked every day. 

dvlmn, I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong. But I've always thought that when it comes to abs, quality is more important that quantity. 

When will I stop feeling guilty for giving people advice in thier journals? I guess it's because I'm not officially trained or certified that I feel like a 'quack' or something. Oh well, I know that someone will just tell me to go to he!! or something if they don't appreciate the input. 

But, that is truely what I believe about the abs. I've read it many places as well.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Actually, they say that abs are like any other body part. And that they should not be worked every day.
> 
> dvlmn, I'm not saying you are doing anything wrong. But I've always thought that when it comes to abs, quality is more important that quantity.
> ...



Don't feel guilty, any advice or tips is always apreciated, I promise 

And yep, that's why if you noticed I only usually do 1-3 exercises for it. usually in the 100-160 reps/ workout.

I just concentrate on squeezing them hard, and usually I take at least one day a week off of doing them. 

Once I get my 6 pack, then I'll switch and try to get away with doing them 3 times a week 

thanks for the tips


----------



## irontime (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Actually, they say that abs are like any other body part. And that they should not be worked every day.


Well in that case then I'm right on track


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Well in that case then I'm right on track to owing dvlmn his case of beer




lmao  I had to do that. Why thank you, glad to know I'm winning    j/k


----------



## irontime (Apr 6, 2002)

Ahh you bastard Good one
And I just helped myself out for the booze situation, sort of. I'm getting a little short of cash and I just bought a gator's gym sweater so now I can't afford to drink. That's one way to do it eh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

hahah, so now you have the classic line

"I have a drinking problem, I'M BROKE"

but hey if it works, what the heck, I've been through that to


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> When will I stop feeling guilty for giving people advice in thier journals? I guess it's because I'm not officially trained or certified that I feel like a 'quack' or something. Oh well, I know that someone will just tell me to go to he!! or something if they don't appreciate the input.



LeDix - your offer of advice is appreciated by all.  There should be no guilt involved!  There's so many different opinions as to what's right and what's not.. we're all entitled to our own as well as sharing that opinion.

I started hitting abs real hard just because I couldn't get them to get sore at all.  I'm not ripped by any means... but I finally did find a way to get them to fatique out.  I do minimal just about everyday and then dedicate an entire day to them.

dvl, I bailed on tonight; too tired and I want the down time.  We're going to meet for a movie tomorrow.

We should plan something tho... I do have a party next week in the Delta but maybe the following week we can meet in person.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

lol, and here you thought it was her that would bail  

But sure, no prob just let me know so I can make sure I'm not supposed to work.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> lol, and here you thought it was her that would bail
> 
> But sure, no prob just let me know so I can make sure I'm not supposed to work.



I thought it would be her too!!  But I think my eating's making me tired too... excuses excuses....

Do you normally work on weekends??

Nothing else, maybe we'll have to make an UNdate.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Do you normally work on weekends??
> ...



The weekends are off and on. But if I have plans already, they are pretty understanding about it. Plus the side job all I have to do is tell them I cant' work and I have the day off 

so, let me know and maybe it will have to be an undate


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> so, let me know and maybe it will have to be an undate



Will do!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

well, Jeff is back so time to start doing cardio first. Hopefully I'll get my 6 pack soon so I can switch to doing cardio on my off days only.  

heck then I could sleep in an extra hour every morning to 


but here goes today:

Cardio: 
45 Minutes Precor Eliptical

Chest: 
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Wide Bench Press 
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Bench Press 
3 sets Machine Flys
3 sets Hammer Strength ISO Incline Presses 
(shoulders were buggin me so quit the pressing for the day)


Bicept: 
3 sets - Hammer Strength Bicept Curl Machine
3 sets - Curl Machine, with horzontal pad
3 sets - Alternating Hammer curls (triple drops on each)

Abs: 
4 sets Ab Bench 30,30,,30,30


----------



## irontime (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn, you sound like your'e getting pretty close to having that six pack. How close are you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

starting to see the shape coming around finally. Now it's mostly losing that layer of fat I have coving the stupid things. So it's coming down to my diet more and more now.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey dvlmn! You know what they say...abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym! You are right, gotta get rid of the extra stuff first. And a lot of that has to do with diet, too. You never post your food on here. All I know is that you like turkey.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

lmao, so you trying to tell me I should post food to?  But only if you'll give me advice or opinions on it  

And turkey has about the same nutrition as tuna fish, and tastes a hell of a lot better lol


----------



## irontime (Apr 8, 2002)

I'd post my diet in my journal but I'd get about a page and a half of suggestions on how to improve it after every meal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

well dude we already know about the beer.  Gives me a slight advantage on ya heheeh

But ok, here goes:

Food: 
5:00am 1 serving Optimum Nutrion Protein 
9:00am Nitro-Tech Bar
11:30am 1.67 Serving 99% Fat Free Ground Turkey - Fajita flavor
2:30pm Nitro-Tech Bar
5:00pm 1.67 Serving 99% Fat Free Ground Turkey - Taco flavor


----------



## THE_GAME (Apr 8, 2002)

Another person wanting to be the game eh?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm not going to give you advice, don't worry. Unless you want it of course!

Where are the carbs today? Or what did you mix your shake with? That just seems like a really small amount of food that you have eaten so far.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by THE_GAME *_
> Another person wanting to be the game eh?



lmao, no wanting here. **efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> I'm not going to give you advice, don't worry. Unless you want it of course!
> 
> Where are the carbs today? Or what did you mix your shake with? That just seems like a really small amount of food that you have eaten so far.



You can give advice, I'm always looking for opinions and stuff. 

So far 135g/21g/20g  p/c/f

I'm pretty much go low carbs during the week, and then on weekends up them so, my body doesn't get used to it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 9, 2002)

well my diet turned to shiat last night since one of my customers ended up getting a virus into the network, and I wasn't able go home and get more food. 

Only food they have there is dorito's so had about 6 of the little snack packs between 6:30 and 11:30. But then was hungry when I got home so had more turkey. It's nice having food in the fridge. 

Well, no gym today. Couldn't make it for leg day after 3 hrs of sleep. So going to go in tomorrow and just go 3 straight days of lifting this week.

And hopefully I can get out of my customers early enough tonight to go to some abs and cardio.

But with any luck wed-fri, I'm going to do some double cardio days.


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

mmmmmmmm Dorito's Damn I miss snack food. That reminds me that it's cheap day at Taco time. Groovy, well that settles what I'm having for lunch

Damn buddy, you are really getting dedicated to this cardio. Even after 3 hours sleep you are going to do some tonight. I'm impressed


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 9, 2002)

hahah, it's because I'm starting to see the definition. Well since I've never managed to have a 6 pack any showing of definition is an improvment  

But anyway, it just makes me more motivated to get this 6 pack.  Since I can start to see it under the fat, the more I want to just kick it in get and get them to show. 

Taco time?  that like Taco Bell?


----------



## irontime (Apr 9, 2002)

Ya pretty much, only it's not as good and way overpriced.....On second thought I just might make my own lunch today


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 9, 2002)

not as good as taco bell  wow unless taco bell is better up in canada, they have to have some nasty tastin stuff.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

whoever writes virus's must die!!!!!!!!

Spent another 6 hrs at the customers place. So no cardio tonight. But i'm going to get up in the morning and go do cardio and abs at the least in the morning. Even if it kills me!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

I love to hear a dedicated person and all, but be sure you get proper rest!


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

dvlmn, sounds like your kick`n ass.....and turning on Miss P at the same time  

Definition already........how about you IT???? getting close?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 10, 2002)

Turning on me? What? That's a bit hard to do (no pun intended) this early in the morning!


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Turning on me? What? That's a bit hard to do (no pun intended) this early in the morning!



Hard?? Really.....I tend to find I usually wake up that way.


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Definition already........how about you IT???? getting close?


Not too bad, You seen the updated pics I put up, It's a little better than that.

Awesome dedication dvlmn, sounds like your'e really pushing hard to keep everything going. And way to go for turning on Miss Ledix


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

Shyt...how`d I miss them..... Going to have a look now!


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

You never missed 'em you dumbass, you even commented on them. Remember? The f@^king buzz light year comment!


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> You never missed 'em you dumbass, you even commented on them. Remember? The f@^king buzz light year comment!



LMAO!! No wonder I couldn`t find any more. LOL 

I read that as " I`ve got some more updated pic......"...it`s late here PISS OFF!!  

In that second one though, you can see your top two poking through there can`t you!!?!


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

Is this some sort of Aussie talk I can't understand? Top two poking through?? What do ya mean? My nipples? Well of course they're showing. I'm not wearing a shirt in it! Are you drunk again?


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

Top two abs!!!!!

Jeez it`s hard work speaking down to children


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

Oops  sorry bout that,  And thanx bud


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

roflmao you guys are funny. lol

well, didn't manage to wake up this morning. alarm went off and basically got up got ready. but felt like shiat so went back to bed


but I finished all that stuff last night, so tonight I will be going in to the gym. Was there til 12:30 again last night. But at least I got it done.

oh yeah by the way I said some, not much lol  

and thanks Miss Ledix


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

LMAO!!!

 No problem Buzz


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

Good work Dvlmn

Go to hell Kuso


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> 
> Go to hell Kuso



Hey???? I was refering to you hair cut


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

Well last time you were caling me Buzz lighyear. What response did you expect with calling me Buzz again?
I seem to have a hard time understanding what you're saying lately, it must be that damn accent


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

dude, grow your damn hair back lol.

then you dont' have to worry about it.  after seeing my roommate and a couple other people here shave there heads in the last couple months, I realized that no matter what happens unless it falls out, I'm never going to shave my head. and yes I had considered it at one point lol


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

Actually, to be honset, I think I`m going to do it this summer


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> I seem to have a hard time understanding what you're saying lately, it must be that damn accent



I think a lack of carbs may be affecting your brain  LOL


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

Aww come on, everybody else is doing it. You want to be cool don't you? It is nice for the summer, but yes I'm going to be growing it back. I'll stop trimming it at the end of April and let it go. 

And kuso's getting a pouch trim? We used to give our dog a close trim for the summer too


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I think a lack of carbs may be affecting your brain  LOL


I don't know Are there any carbs in beer? If not then you could be right


----------



## kuso (Apr 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> And kuso's getting a pouch trim?



Now it`s that doesn`t understand that Canadian accent 

If you are talking about my balls....yes I keep em trimed


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

oh shit that's hilarious, I meant to say 'pooch', ah well, it was good for a laugh


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

roflmao, way to go it **efg** Well it was that or you were talkin about that "bulking" he's been workin on. 

j/k kuso lol


----------



## irontime (Apr 10, 2002)

It could have been taken that way. But apparently Kuso has an obsession with nut sacks and can relate just about anything to them


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

ok, well jeff decided he wanted to do arms today  

so this week gonna blast both bi's and tri's twice. 

Bi's:
4 sets Hammer Strength Bicept Curl Machine
4 sets Incline Dumbell Curls
3 sets Straight Bar Cable Curls

Tri's:
5 sets V bar pressdowns superset with Reverse grip pulldowns
4 sets Narrow grip bench

Cardio:
50 minutes Precor eliptical

gonna hit tri's again with shoulders on friday. That way both bi's and tri's get worked twice this week.

Next week he agreed to go back to my way. and not good up the routine. lol

Gonna go in and do abs and cardio tonight again.  finally don't have to work a night.


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

11 sets for biceps?!

and how come you did less volume for triceps (a larger muscle)?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

we ran out of time unfortunately. 

Plus when we did the supersets we did drop sets on the second half of them to try to make up for it a bit.


But I'm doing them again on saturday after shoulders. Do you have any reccomendations to concentrate more on each of the 3 heads.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 11, 2002)

Wow! Dvlmn 
Looks like your making awesome progress!!!! Did you by chance happen to post anymore new pics? There are soooo many new threads now, it's too much to look through! lol
Well, keep up the hard work!!!!  
SG


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

Are you gaining strength and weight each week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

yep TCD, but was just seeing if you had anything new for me to do that I haven't been doin. You know just to change it up every once in a while.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

thanks SG  Sorry but no new pix yet. How about you?

New pix will be posted in a couple weeks . think ya can wait that long  

Were are the ones from your trip?


----------



## irontime (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> New pix will be posted in a couple weeks . think ya can wait that long


I know Dvlmn can, cause he has two weeks in which he can keep his hopes alive of beating me  

Sorry bro, had to get that in


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2002)

Ok man, if you're gaining then that's cool.

Just 11 sets for biceps made me jump a little haha. I do 1


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

ohhh IT, sounds like your saying we need pix now. to compare and see how much you need to improve yet to try to beat me  

and yeah I know I set myself up for that one   lmao 

TCD I'll have to try that someday, but while I'm making gains I'll stick with what i'm doin.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

well finished the day with 60 minutes eliptical again tonight


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

I don`t know how you do that thing for 60 min....... 

What kinda level have you got it set at?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

i change the course every day, but set the resistance to 8 gonna have to move up to 9 soon.

tonight i did hill crosstraining. kicked my a$$ lol


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

Whats the max on yours?? I got a feeling mine only goes up to 12,    shows how ofter I use it


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

I've never bothered to check. lol, but I'll check tomorrow or saturday. I'm thinking about doing the stairmaster tomorrow to mix it up a bit more. Even though that thing kicks my ass worse than the precor does.


----------



## Sosunni (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I don`t know how you do that thing for 60 min.......
> 
> What kinda level have you got it set at?



I LOVE that machine.  Don't have 'em at the 'smells like bad feet' gym but at the all pink and girly one they did.  I'd get on that thing for an hour.  I even bought a tempo meater and recorded 60 minutes of song... each having to do with the level I was on... flat was fu*()&*( fast and inclined was slower... it was GREAT!

Now, I have that flippin x-robics maching.. it no one else will touch it.. and it kicks my ass (in making it smaller) even more than the Ep did!


----------



## kuso (Apr 11, 2002)

Sorry bud, it was just outta curiosity thats all.

Ah shyt.....forgot my eggs were boiling...............they`ve boild dry 

And NO...eggs is not what I call my balls


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 11, 2002)

damn sonsunni, you really got into it. I just have about 8 cd's recorded onto mine. and then put it on random. And go as fast as possible all the time with a goal of how many calories I want to burn in that hour 

lmao@kuso


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

grr talk about a crappy weeek  alarm didn't go off this morning. Oh well, I'll still go do cardio tonight.


----------



## irontime (Apr 12, 2002)

Uh ya, the alarm didn't go off, I use that excuse too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

lmao, sounds like an excuse but I was late to work to so there ya have proof. 

How was the party?  And I'm gonna go in and do cardio tonight if it kills me.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 12, 2002)

yes, i did it, i actually made it to the gym to do cardio two nights in a row


----------



## irontime (Apr 13, 2002)

attaboy


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 13, 2002)

lmao, thank you, thank you  

and for my next trick, tonight gonna go do shoulders, tri's, abs, and cardio


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 13, 2002)

god damn, i failed this trick. To much stuff to do for next weekend. 

but will try for tomorrow. **kicking my own a$$**


----------



## irontime (Apr 14, 2002)

You just gave me an idea buddy. Since they have 'LMFAO' and other things why not have 'KMOA' for Kicking my own ass. 
 Just a thought I had and wanted to share before I lost it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 14, 2002)

lmao good idea. i'm gonna have to remember that one 

well went and did cardio 60 minutes eliptical 

gonna do abs tonight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 14, 2002)

new pix posted tonight, lol

they are in the old thread I just added them. 

let me know if I'm getting better. lol


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 14, 2002)

I already did... and you know your doing good!! Damn.... now i'm gonna have to go and take another look  
Great work seriously!!


----------



## irontime (Apr 15, 2002)

Looks like your'e going to be giving me a run for my money here, I can definitely see the stomach muscles coming through, awesome work buddy!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

thanks IT, I don't give up beer easily. lmao

SG thanks, I'm trying. Just sometimes don't see the changes like other people do that's all.

ok today was chest and bicept day:

chest:

3 sets Flat Bench In smith rack
3 sets Machine Flys
3 sets Hammer Strength ISO Incline Press
3 sets Dumbell Incline Flys

bicepts:

3 sets standing straight bar preacher curls
3 supersets of, pinning elbows against back of preacher curl bench for curls, then reverse grip curls
3 sets Dumbell Seated Concentration curls

ABS:

3 sets roman chair situps 15,12,12
3 sets Cybes Crunch machine 3X25@115

Cardio:
45 Minutes Stairmaster, Steady Pace level 8


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 16, 2002)

I could tell my eating sucked yesterday big time.  

Legs:

Quads:
4 sets Leg Extensions
4 Sets Leg Presses
4 Sets Walking Lunges (seee miss LeDix told ya I'd do them)

Hams:
5 sets Seated Leg Curls

had no engergy left and legs burned like hell so went and did cardio.

Cardio:

15 min bike before legs
20 min precor eliptical

ABS:
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25
4 sets Leg Raises with extra raise at top 15,15,15,15
3 sets Roman Chair Situps 15,12,10

just no energy, only ate 3 times yesterday, and 2 were protein drinks. 

Now i've learned to not do that the day before legs anymore.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 16, 2002)

Walking lunges! Very nice...I am proud of you dvlmn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 16, 2002)

thank you, thank you  

my balance sucked today though lol, almost fell over once. lmao


----------



## irontime (Apr 16, 2002)

That I would have loved to seen. As a true friend I would have laughed my ass off at ya!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> That I would have loved to seen. As a true friend I would have laughed my ass off at ya!



lmao, nah we'd both have been laughing. I suck at those, but they do kick ass 

well went to see Incubus tonight. wiht my cousins son and one of his friends. For it not really being my type of music they put on a great show, I have to admit.

frickin crowd surfer landed on the back of my neck though. Hurts like hell, but hopefully it'll be better tomorrow morning. lol he also paid the price. cousins kid said he was about 3 feet in the air when i threw the fuker.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 17, 2002)

how's the neck?  hope it's one of those hurt for the moment things only.

so tell me....when you do 60 minutes on the machine do you start to hate by minute #8 or so?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 17, 2002)

It's really sore today mostly stiff though, so probably just a bad sprain. 

I'm gonna try to go do cardio tonight. If it feels good I'll lift tomorrow. Wed's are my day off from lifting so that worked out fairly well, I know there is no way I could have done doing back or shoulders this morning.

wow you last til minute 8?  after usually the first 5, I start counting down til the finish. that or start to concentrate on the music and watching the Close Captioning on the TV's. Trying to forget that how boring and lame the cardio is.

I had to spend the money and get a MP3 player though. I've tried doing the cardio without it a few times. And usually just end up stopping  I can't stand it without music.

I've found some with reasonable prices out here lately.


----------



## irontime (Apr 17, 2002)

Sorry to hear 'bout your neck bro, at least you got some revenge on the asshole. You still should have hit him though
Make sure to take it easy on it, don't want to screw it up anymore.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah I shoulda, but figured it'd give Tracy a heart attach and make her not want to keep going to concerts with Peter lmao

well didn't go work out last night or this morning, but the good news it that it's no were near as stiff this morning. So by monday morning I should be 100% and back hitting the weights hard again. 

Might even go hit them some over the weekend, the hotel they set me up with has a cheezy little weight room. But might just decide to go get a quick workout in one morning. 

yes i'm addicted to the gym, what can I say. lol


----------



## irontime (Apr 18, 2002)

You can say that you are addicted to the gym. 
It never hurts to take a weekend off and heal up anyways, hope you have fun adn tell us some good stories when you get back


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

dvlmn...that's one addiction that's not a bad thing!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

your right Miss L.  

Yeah IT, like I said I might lol. It'll be an interesting weekend that's for sure. Goin out with my ex-gf and her friends fri night. We've actually ended up being good freinds now, but should be interesting since this will be the first time doing stuff since we broke up a couple years ago.

I'll fill ya in on details of the weekend when I get back.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 18, 2002)

all the details?  (or just some?)

seriously - have a great weekend and hope your neck is ok!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> all the details?  (or just some?)
> 
> seriously - have a great weekend and hope your neck is ok!



how many details do you want? lol  

thanks, I think it will be. Just got like a compression strain. It's about 80% better from yesterday. I could probably have gone and worked out this morning but decided it would be better to play it safe.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 18, 2002)

Thanks for saying bye to me in my journal. Have a great time!

I want all the (non-pornal) details!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

hahah, no prob. have a great weekend.


----------



## irontime (Apr 19, 2002)

That's pretty smart playing it safe. No point taking the chance and being out longer.

Should be interesting being with the ex. I haven't seen mine for over 2 years but I'm going to be in her town not next year but the year after that to finish up college. By then I will have gone through a major transformation. It should be interesting. 

Anyways give us all the details, pornal included, and have a great time pal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

i'm backkkkkk. The trip was cool, we both agreed we were better off as freinds.  

and hit the gym again today. 

back:
3 Sets Assisted Pullups
3 sets Hamer Iso Behind the Neck Pulldowns
3 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine
3 sets Hammer Iso High Row 
3 sets Machine Rows
3 sets Dumbell Rows

Abs:
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25, 25

2 sets Leg Raises with extra raise 15, 15

overslept so no cardio. 

oh yeah I finally got my tatoo  I'll take a pic tonight


----------



## irontime (Apr 22, 2002)

Friends can have benefits with each other too ya know
It's cool that you are able to still be friends with her though. And congrats on getting a tattoo bud They are pretty cool to have, so what is it?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

yes and we both enjoyed the "benefits" this weekend.  

the tat is the tribal that slipknot uses, on my calf. The guy who did it has done some work on the guys from Slayer, everybody who's seen it so far says they are impressed at how clean he got all the detail on the points of it.  It's in black, but I attached the red version of it here. But I'll take a pic tonight of it.

I'm going to have a buddy draw up a either tribal or celtic armband for me for next time.


----------



## irontime (Apr 22, 2002)

Groovy That is a cool tattoo dude, nice choice. It's one of those things that you will love for a long time, they are kind of addicting eh? You already want another one, don't you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

hell yeah they are addicting, but I knew that already.  As I was walking out I knew I was gonna get an armband next. Might be a year or so because I want something origional. I'm going to go to the same place again next time. They are super clean and very professional.  

I've wanted this one for almost 3 yrs now, but just kept waiting for some weird reason, not really sure. But saturday went down to mission beach, same shop were I got my tongue pierced and the dude had time so I said ok let's do it. 

45 minutes later walked out with it. 

Funny part is everybody when they talked to me about tatoo's they always said "do you have any yet?" like they all knew eventually I'd be getting some.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi dvlmn, welcome back!

Glad you had fun this weekend. Is this your first tatoo? Did it hurt? Was he impressed by all the muscle on your calf?


----------



## irontime (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> yes and we both enjoyed the "benefits" this weekend.


 Good show old chap!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

lol, thanks miss ledix  It didn't really hurt only the top little corner stung a bit. Other than that was no prob at all. 

yeah it was my first. It took me forget to finally get it done. I've known this was the one I wanted for a long time already but just kept procrastinating instead of just doing it. 

now it's done


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Good show old chap!



Hey now, were do you get off callin me old. lmao


----------



## irontime (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, OLDER chap
Great looking tat buddy Very nice choice.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 23, 2002)

lmao, thanks. Once it's all healed I'll put up a new pic 

ok today

Legs:

8 sets Leg Presses
6 sets Leg Extensions

didn't do calves gonna wait a week or so til the tat is done healing 

cardio:

15 minutes bike


----------



## irontime (Apr 23, 2002)

I had the same problem with mine, I babied the thing and didn't want anything at all to touch it, kinda put a damper on all exercises lying down but it was worth it


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 23, 2002)

yeah I'm so protective of it now. lmao wearing shorts to work every day til it's healed even. lol

they don't really like it but oh well. lol


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn 

That is an awesome tat!!!!!!!    Love it, and looks great on ya 

Made my decision about my tounge, gonna do it again, I really miss it! (( next week, can't wait!!   )

Anyway, lookin' damn good there... as always! 

Ciao ~~ SG


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> Hey Dvlmn
> 
> That is an awesome tat!!!!!!!    Love it, and looks great on ya
> ...



Thanks, I've wanted this design for a long time and finally got it.  

Cool about your tongue ring  good choice


----------



## Eggs (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey dvlmn, just wanted to drop by and say that the tat looks great.  Definitely a cool pattern.

Neck feeling better?

Eggs


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

Another "nice tat" post here  looks great!!

Does the design have any particular meaning?


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

It sure does, from now on that design means Kuso is a little bitch who takes it up the rear


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

Ok abs aren't were I wanted them, actually think they were better last week. But this is a good start for the summer.  Dont' forget IT, it's whoever makes the most improvement over the summer for the next case .


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

IT, so whatcha think. Neither of us have a 6 pack, but I think we've both made good progress. This was fun.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey dvlmn, just wanted to drop by and say that the tat looks great.  Definitely a cool pattern.
> 
> Neck feeling better?
> ...



Thanks, I like it. Just almost over protective of it right now.  The neck is alot better, I think it was just like a compression sprain. But no lasting problems. Started back at the gym on monday and no problems. But I'll watch it for chest and shoulders on thurs and fri.

Thanks for askin


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

lmao@it&kuso  

nah no meaning, just a tribal that slipknot uses all the time. But I've always liked it just for the design. 

I'm amazed at how many compliments I got on it from people at work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

What is the bet you guys?   Any money riding on it?
Sounds good though....I love your new tat dvlmn!!   I wish the pic had come out better and you could see my domino on my @$$, but you can't really tell by the pic.....I'll be sure to take a better pic of it later this week for ya.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

no money, just a case of beer to the winner. This time was whoever could get the best improvement on getting abs to show. then over the summer for another case it's whoever makes the most improvemnt. 

cool yeah lemme see your tat **efg**.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

go to my journal


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

Definitely starting to show up bud
This could be a toughy.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

We could go to a judges decision?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

lol, we'll use judges after the summer one.  This I'd be alright with considering it a tie.  after all we both kinda decided to relax a bit this last week.

hell if i were you I'd have been partying to. Your done with the year of college.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

Alright then bud  I'd like to give you a congratulations for making the improvements you did, it was definitely fun and we will have to make this an ongoing thing.

I did have a blast last weekend so it was worth blowing off the stomach. But you are so dead in September


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Can I be a judge?  Please?  Huh, huh?  Please?  Can I be a judge?  Can I?  Can I?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

Should we let her?  I say sure gimme your opinion. But if it counts will be if IT agrees


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Ooohhh....this is hard!   I don't know which way to go.   I could only stare at both of your pics for just a brief period......any longer and I'd be running to the ladies room!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

lol, take your time cutie  

Your the only volunteer so far


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, I'm going to have to see more flesh.....Uhhh, I mean pictures. Yeah pictures wheww....that was close


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

lol  Thanx fitgirl, I have a long hard summer ahead of me though. I'm not even close to where I want to be.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> long hard




MMMMMMMMM


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

You sicko  And i thought I was bad


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

sicko???  Hey buddy, I'm here all alone and have been without 
for 5 days AND have 3 more days before my husband comes home.....I'm feeling a little deprived right now


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 24, 2002)

Fitgirl (by her own honest admission) is not thinking clearly.

I will take over judging duties until her hubby returns and then she can take over again.  

Deal?


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

Well I haven't been without for as long as you, but I am going to be moving home for the summer and that means I will be living with mommy and daddy  So that pretty much means a summer of abstinence for IT


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmm, now now NG....let's think about this for a minute shall we?  You can be judge but I must have a look at the pics and be able to give you my opinion and we must agree together in order to form a more perfect decision.

Deal?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

OH man dude, I'm sorry lol

ok wohooo we have 2 judges now.  

sorry Fitgirl, I don't take pix at work so you'll have to judge on what we have.


----------



## irontime (Apr 24, 2002)

I can't get anymore pics either. 
Just the oldies; http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5600


mmmmmm, two hot judges, this could be cool


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 24, 2002)

Fitgirl has final say.  I'll be the alternate.

Otherwise known as "the voice of reason"

dvlmn - perhaps you should go home at lunch?  (to take pix)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

sorry no lunch for me today. so only have the old ones. Maybe tonight I'll try to take a few more.  

yep IT two cuties as judges.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

dvlmn...I'm confused. I saw it's pics in his journal..but where are yours?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey MissL.....you still here?   Me too.   But I'm at home now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

man Miss LeDix my abs aren't that bad sheeshhhh  j/k

they are on page 11


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

hiya fitgirl haveing fun at home? **efg**


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

dvlmn..I found them. Looking good! Looking quite serious, as always. It really is a tough call between you and IT.

Fitgirl, I'm around..doing this and that...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

thanks miss ledix  I'm not quiting yet, though, still gonna get the 6 pack was trying for. Just gonna take longer lol.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

i guess you could say I'm having fun here.....workin' on my second Shiner, a cheeseburger, some hot wings and looking at porn


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

roflmao, yep your having fun **efg**


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

why are you foflyao???  It's all true....it's damn true


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

that's supposed to be roflyao.....wtf is foflyao


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 24, 2002)

FG, I believe you about the porn...but not about the cheeseburger and chicken wings!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Yep MissL....it happens to be true.  I'm full now though.  I only ate half of the burger and about three of the wings.   I think I'm going to go soak in that bubble bath now.....

Later guys.  Have a great night
T


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

wohohooooo fg is getting all wet  

i didn't beleive her about the cheeseburger and wings either. lol


----------



## kuso (Apr 24, 2002)

Can I butt in here and get this thread back on track  ( god damned I hate it when someone posts some unrelated shyt in a thread  

After taking a gander at all pic`s involved....and Fitbabes and Miss P`s as well...well, just for referece sake  .........I hearby order that the two of you go out tonight, buy a case of your favourite beer....and proceed to drink it. 

Congrats guy`s....you both kicked ass, but it really is to hard to tell which one was a clear winner, you guy`s are so close!! ( any closer and I`d be calling the fag police  )


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

thanks kuso, beer will have to wait for the weekend. lol, I have to go into the gym tomorrow morning at 5:30 lol

yeah I think we both improved. Just wait til after the summer. see which of us improves the most again. That's for the next case.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey dvlmn, how are you this morning?   Hope the contest goes okay.   I can't wait until the pics come in after summer.

HOpe all is well......I'll never eat like I did last night again.   I feel like crap this morning and I may go home early if at all possible.
aaarrrggg


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ( god damned I hate it when someone posts some unrelated shyt in a thread




I'm reserving the above comment for later use!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey, my comments always relate..........to whatever topic I`m thinking about at the time


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 25, 2002)

fitgirl that happens to me to when I decide to cheat and eat whatever I want.

today is alright, still not doing cardio til next week. Letting the tat heal up all the way first. It finally started itching last night, but so far have been good and not scratched it even once.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 25, 2002)

shoulders:

3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Military Press
3 sets Dumbell Presses
3 sets Upright rows
3 sets Cable Side Laterals
3 sets Reverse Pec Dec

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises with extra Hip raise at the top

Felt good this morning, finally back to doing shoulders, it'd been 2 weeks  I was slacking


----------



## irontime (Apr 25, 2002)

Lazy bastard, Your'e going to make this next one really easy for me aren't ya?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 25, 2002)

hahah, lmao i said the last 2 weeks ya biatch.  

maybe if I hadn't slacked I woulda won that case of beer for this one. lmao

But hey, keep beleiving that it'll be easy for ya. **efg** it's all part of the game


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

shiat I'm an idiot forgot about tri's yesterday lol

tri's:

3 sets overhead exetension machine
3 sets dips on the assisted machine
3 sets rope pulldowns superset with reverse grip straight bar pushdowns


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

well quickly learned that doing shoulders and chest on consecutive days isn't a good idea for my shoulder

chest:
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Wide Grip Bench
3 sets Flat Bench in smith rack
3 sets Machine Fly's
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Incline Press

bi's:
3 sets Hammer Strength Curl
3 sets Incline Bench Curls
3 sets High cable curls

abs:
2 sets Cybex crunch machine 115lbsx25 each
2 sets Hanging Leg Raises 15,15
3 sets Leg Raises with extra Hip raise at the top 15,15,15


----------



## irontime (Apr 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> shiat I'm an idiot


Well for my last post in the diaries I would like to stop our silly feud and agree with you for this one time 

Have a great summer pal  I'm outta here!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 26, 2002)

you to dude, take care and have a great time. 

good luck on that death run to by the way.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 29, 2002)

ok back to it strict again, no more slacking.

chest:
4 sets Incline Press in smith rack
3 sets dumbell fly's flat bench
3 sets wide grip cybex bench machine

bi's:
4 sets cable curls
3 sets Machine Curls with straight pads
4 sets seated dumbell curls

abs:
4 sets ab-bench 25,25,25,25
4 sets Leg Raises with extra Hip raise at the top 15,15,15,15


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 30, 2002)

45 minutes bike 

Legs:
Leg Extensions
Cybex Super Leg Press
Sissy Squates

Calves:
75 rep scheme 2 sets

and no prob with the tat getting sore or anything.  almost done healing.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 1, 2002)

Hi! I have not posted in here in a while. Glad to hear the tatoo is healing well.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

thanks, and thanks for checkin out my journal. It's become boring hardly anybody comes here anymore. 

Well I've had a bout with being lazy lately. The vacation and then then all the going from building to building with the company splitting has just taken it's toll on me. So now i feel lazy, but tonight gonna go do cardio and hopefully that'll help me get outa this rut.


----------



## Sosunni (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> thanks, and thanks for checkin out my journal. It's become boring hardly anybody comes here anymore.
> 
> Well I've had a bout with being lazy lately. The vacation and then then all the going from building to building with the company splitting has just taken it's toll on me. So now i feel lazy, but tonight gonna go do cardio and hopefully that'll help me get outa this rut.



Don't make me come down there and bitchslap you!  It's time to get off your duff there bud... if you're going to be sportin' next to blondie at the ski club, you'd best be making me look good... that's if you want me to introduce you to the ladies!  

Yup, I'm chekin' up on you!  You should do that challange Albob's got going.   (I'm pretty sure it's Albob)


----------



## nikegurl (May 1, 2002)

listen to Sosunni!

planning the new tat yet?

as for cardio.....nevermind.  oh, wait!  that's my issue not yours.  rock on.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

hhah yeah sonsunni, better keep me in line then.   And sounds like that was a challenge, and if that's the case I'm in. 

But yeah I'm getting back into it. the lifting has been good. Just gotta get the cardio kicked up again. Didn't go this morning because I had the worst headache, but feel good now so goin tonight. 

I'll have to check albob's little challenge. Before they never made up there mind as to what it was gonna be, so got tired of reading lol But hey if your a prize, i'm in **efg**

N-G, I've been watchin, your starting to do your cardio.  just dont' forget, i'm watchin 

Next tat is gonna be an armband. But need to find a tribal that I like. I won't do flash offa the wall so it makes it harder to decide. This one I knew I wanted for almost 2 yrs before I got it. So who knows when I'll get the next one. And they are right, they are addicting.


----------



## nikegurl (May 1, 2002)

me too!  i have one now that was flash off the wall (for shame)
that was 6 years ago.  still planning the next one.  changed my mind so many times.  no plan at all now.  i just know i want one and it can't be flash this time.  i don't hate the first one but i should have done better!

i think the next one will be the last so i need to get it just right.  you'll know when it's time and when you've got the right one!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

yeah N-G that's how I feel about this one. I'd changed from getting it on my shoulder, to my tri, to my back. But then I was in there to see how much it'd cost and knew it would be right on my calf. 

flash is cool sometimes, i wanna see yours.  were's it at?  what's it of?


----------



## Sosunni (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hhah yeah sonsunni, better keep me in line then.   And sounds like that was a challenge, and if that's the case I'm in.
> 
> But yeah I'm getting back into it. the lifting has been good. Just gotta get the cardio kicked up again. Didn't go this morning because I had the worst headache, but feel good now so goin tonight.
> ...



Yea, that's what I'm hearing.. .. I'm gonna try and step mine up a bit.. but more with the eating thing and maybe another 20-30 cardio.  Just for the hell of it.  See how good I can get, cha know?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

Oh Yeah, N-G those ISSA M3 Protein shakes I'd said I was going to try are really good. It's a little expensive though. But also get 50g of protein/serving. And it has 3 types of protein in it. 

I'm probably gonna stick with it while I'm taking this 1-AD and trying to cut at the same time. I'm trying to keep growing while at the same time cutting. You know the trick trying to have my cake and eat it to. Been working so far, but with this 1-AD I've noticed I have to take in more protein. But already gaining on all my lifts and this is only the second week taking it. 

But the new protein drink I like. and really good with strawberries.  

sonsunni, just for the hell of it sounds like what I normally do


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 1, 2002)

well told ya I'd get in the cardio tonight. 

60 minutes Stairmaster steady pace level 6.8 average


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

Shoulders:
4 sets Cable Side Laterals
3 sets Upright Rows super set with Shrugs
3 sets Dumbell Shoulder Press
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Military Press

Tri's:
4 sets Cable Pressdowns super set with Overhead Extensions
3 sets Machine Dips
3 sets Dumbell Kickbacks

Abs: 
4 sets ab-bench 25,25,25,25 
4 sets Leg Raises with extra Hip raise at the top 15,15,15,15


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (May 2, 2002)

Hey Dvlmn!! Guess what??? 

I got my tounge done today! Finally decided that i would do it once again.. lol, hurts more the second time.... scar tissue I think... Just wanted to drop in and say hello..... Journal is lookin' great too!!!! (yours) 
Later... SG


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 2, 2002)

Hey cutie, good job.  Sorry to hear it hurt more the second time. Guess I'll just keep mine.  

How you been? and thanks, there will be new pix tomorrow since I joined Albob's challenge.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (May 2, 2002)

Yeaaaaah,. don't take it out! Trust me.... the scar tissue is a b!tch!  
Things good.. workin' shoppin' etc..... and the gym.. (second home!) lol 
Just got off work,, have to sleep now.. gotta get up early... 
So you and albob got a deal on now! Good stuff..... 
I'll check in later to see how things are... take it easy! 
SG


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

Thanks SG 

sorry to hear your so busy. But at the same time that keeps you outa trouble.  

Glad your stickin to the gym, gotta get those new pix soon. You owe me by now. heeheh j/k


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 3, 2002)

Back:
4 Sets Bentover Row Machine
3 Sets Seated Cable Rows
3 Sets Hammer Strength Iso High Row
3 sets Straight arm pushdown, it's isolates the lats, but not sure exact name
3 sets Assisted Pullups

Abs:
4 sets Cybex Weighted Crunch Machine 25,25,25,25 @ 115


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 6, 2002)

Shoulders:

4 sets Bent over Reverse Cable Fly's (or at least that's what i think they are called.
3 sets seated dumbell laterals
3 sets Barbell Front Raises
3 sets Upright Cable Rows with rope handle
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Military Rows

Tri's
4 sets Skullcrushes on Decline Bench
4 sets Hammer Strength Dip Machine
3 sets Rope Cable Pulldowns

Abs
3 sets Roman Chair Situps
5 sets Leg Raises With hip raise at the top 20,15,15,15,12
4 sets AbBench 25,25,25,24


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

Hamstrings:
6 sets Seated Leg Curls
5 sets Layed Leg Curls

Quads:
8 sets Leg Extensions

Abs:
4 sets Hanging Leg raises   other machines were all in use but gonna try for more tonight.

Cardio:
30 Minutes Precor Eliptical

gotta work on getting more sleep to. Was just dead this morning that's why didn't do more for quads.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 7, 2002)

and for finaly tonight. 

Cardio: 
60 minutes Stairmaster Avg Level 6.6


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2002)

60 Minutes Precore


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

Chest:
4 sets flat bench in smith rack
3 sets Hammer strength iso Wide Bench
3 sets Incline Dumbell Fly's
3 sets Incline Bench in smith rack

Bicept:
3 sets Machine 21's
3 sets superset Reverse skullcrusher from high pully, with dumbell curls

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises With hip raise at the top 15,15,15,15
3 sets Roman Chair Situps 15.15.12
4 sets AbBench 25,25,25,25


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

how's the shoulder doing?  bother you when you do chest or after?  i'm thinking no....you do a lot of sets for chest and probably wouldn't make it if it hurt too much!

tat healed?  since i'm messing up you thread again with more tat questions...i'll keep going.

i got mine 7 years ago.  healed great and colors look bright still.  they had me put neosporin on it for awhile when it was healing.   (days - maybe a week not sure now).  boy did i mess up a lot of clothes.  but it healed great.

last year bf got one of his redone and they had him take bandage off same day and not put anything on it.  said better not to keep it moist all the time for healing.  (my way is old fashioned).  curious - what did they tell you to do with yours?  i think mine healed better keeping the ointment going for awhile.  (can you tell i'm prepping for my next one?)

and your cardio...amazing.  'nuff said on THAT topic!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

Shoulder has it's days. It's weird but never a total pain, just a numbing pain were it gets to a point were it hurts to move it. Then about 20 minutes later it's fine.  **shrug** I've had it for so long that I just know when it's to the point were I have to stop. That's why some weeks I only do one incline exercises.

And don't worry you can ask whatever you want, I'm glad you stoped in  

the tat is good, I still put lotion on it in the morning even though I don't have to. But no tenderness or anything. 

His instructions were:
1. to uncover it after 2 hrs, and then leave it uncovered
2. Put neosporin on it for 1 week afterwards, 3-4 times a day or whenever it soaked in or was dry. (i wore shorts to work for a week so didn't ruin any clothes ) 
3. 1 Week of Lotion 3-4 times a day or whenever dry.
4. for 3 weeks, no sun, bathes, or swimming

maybe his was because it was a touchup. only reason I can think of.   When you find the design for your next one I want to see 

lol thanks on the cardio, I try, but have changed it a bit. I'm goin to do cardio on tues night, wed morning, and then sat and sunday. I've noticed when I go hard on the cardio on the same day as lifting, I hit failure on the weights way before I do without the cardio. 

Oh well just gonna have to keep the diet clean, and it'll take  alittle while longer to get cut.


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

those instructions were like mine and i had no problems at all.  i like.  i wish there were a website to browse tat designs.  i know there are places with galleries and all but so hard to see and not like you can search for exactly what you want.  probably have to go look at some flash and then modify but i don't want to go in 'til i'm ready.

think i'll wait 'til end of summer.  sort of my reward for the diet etc. and also b/c of the no sun/swim thing. 

glad your shoulder is doing basically ok!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

yeah it's hard to find a design you like. I just saw this one and knew it'd be the one I got. then it took me almost 2 years to finally get it. lol

that or if you know somebody who's good at drawing that would be something totally origional. 

sounds like an awesome reward.  even more motivation for ya 

thanks about the shoulder. I'll just keep workin with it, it does keep getting stronger though so hopefully eventually I'll train out of it.


----------



## nikegurl (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> that or if you know somebody who's good at drawing that would be something totally origional.




hey dvlmn....you a good artist?  lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2002)

nope, but a friend of mine is really good at drawing celtic knots and stuff. So I'm going to see if he can draw me a cool armband. If not then I'll be searching around for a cool tribal that'll make a good armband.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 10, 2002)

Back:
4 sets Seated Single arm cable rows
3 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine
4 sets Hammer Strength Iso Behind the neck Pulldown
4 sets Standing bent over rows from low cable with rope
3 sets Hyper Extension Machine

Abs:
4 sets Hanging Leg Raises 15,15,15,15
2 sets Roman Chair Situps 15,12 (was bugging my lower back so quit these)
4 sets AbBench 25,25,25,25
2 sets Machine for weighted twists for the obliques. (thing hurts so must be good for me lol)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 11, 2002)

60 minutes Stairmaster Steady Pace 7.8 avg level


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 12, 2002)

60 minutes precor eliptical interval setting resistance= 9


----------



## nikegurl (May 13, 2002)

are you doing 60 minutes are cardio just to mess with me?

lol.  seriously - good job!  hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

hahah **efg** who me? 

nah, just getting back into it finally.  and thanks, it was alright pretty boring.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 13, 2002)

Chest:
4 sets Incline Bench in Smith Rack
3 sets Machine Fly's
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Bench Press
3 sets Cable Fly's

Bicept:
4 sets Seated Machine Curls on machine with horizontal pad
3 sets Incline Dumbell Curls
3 sets Cable Curls with staight bar

Abs:
4 sets AbFlak machine 15,12,10,10
4 sets Cybex Weighted Crunch 20,20,20,20 at 110lbs


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2002)

well figured since my diet sucks. Here's some new pix


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2002)

front,


----------



## kuso (May 16, 2002)

Dude, I haven`t got your other pix here to compare side by side, but from memory your arms look MUCH better and bigger


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2002)

thanks dude,


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2002)

and because fg wanted pix with myhair down here ya go


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2002)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2002)

hubba hubba......
(isn't there a smilie somewhere of a dog panting?)

I absolutely love long hair on a man!!!!!


----------



## Sosunni (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> hubba hubba......
> (isn't there a smilie somewhere of a dog panting?)
> 
> I absolutely love long hair on a man!!!!!



Fitgirl... meet Albob - Albob - Meet fitgirl!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Fitgirl... meet Albob - Albob - Meet fitgirl!



there's a reason he goes by albald lmao


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

thanks FG, why aren't you our here in Cali.  

Seems most out here don't seem to like it. well that or they won't admit it.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

Back:

4 sets Bent Over Row Machine with V handle
3 sets Machine Rows
4 sets Cable Pulldowns
3 sets Hammer Strength Pullover Machine
3 sets Hammer Strength Front Pulldown Machine

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises With hip raise at the top 20,20,20,20
4 sets AbBench 25,25,25,25
4 sets Machine for weighted twists for the obliques2@90 and 2@70


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (May 18, 2002)

WOW... dvlmn!!! You are doing fvcking awesome!!! And your back looks scrumptious!!!!!!! Love it!!!!

Great and noticable progress forsure!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 18, 2002)

**blushing** thanks cutie. I'm trying my best. Gonna keep workin on it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2002)

Hey dvlmn-
You are in San Jose?
Isn't more of short haired techie area? Probably get mucho girls falling all over you in someplace like Seattle....

I went to the Air Force base where I work to get my hair cut short for motorcyle season. (I HATE helmet head!)
I told the girl EXACTLY what I wanted...and she fuqed it up. Now I've got a haircut that looks like Burt's from Sesame Street! Damn! Now I am going to have to wear a frigin hat...I am going to a paintball tournament next month...think I will just shave it all off...be done with it..

Looking like you are making progress, bud-
keep it up!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2002)

lol yeah burner i know the feeling. That was one of the reasons I started to grow my hair out. lol  

but yeah, unfortunately out here they figure if you have long hair your a hippy. and I'm the furthest you can get from that lol.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 20, 2002)

I hurt  went to see Down last night, and well I was one of the smallest guys in the pit. It was awesome and for some reason I had a bunch of people following me through it lol. But I'm paying for it today though. 

But I do have to say definately if you get the chance go see these guys. They played for three and a half hours non stop. 

Needless to say I didn't make it to the gym this morning  But had a hell of a workout last night at the concert


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2002)

Well still hurts to move so took another day away from the gym.  I figured another day or two and it should go away. But I hate being black and blue. well that and having it hurt to roll over when i'm sleeping. 

But the concert was fun. But I need to promise myself for my own good that I won't do this again.


----------



## irontime (May 21, 2002)

Hey at least you had fun doing it. I ended up tearing a ligament in my chest last week and will be out of weights for damn near a month. Oh well, I'm getting more cardio in now so I'll be sure to win the bet this round


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 21, 2002)

Mosh pit dangerous, it can be!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 21, 2002)

yes MissL can be and this one was. 

IT dude your still gonna lose. Even though i've missed a few days, I'm still gonna be bigger and have that 6pack before you get back. 

sorry to hear about your injury though dude. that had to have sucked.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 22, 2002)

well good news. I can actually run up the stairs at my place without feeling like my insides are going to break. Which means I'm going to go do cardio tonight. and tomorrow is back day. 

Next time I think about goin in the pit at any band that Phil is the singer for somebody please kick my ass first. That had to have been the stupidest thing I've done in recent memmory.   It was fun but I should have just gone up front. Less injuries that way lol.

But it's time to get down to business. I have a little challenge to win here. **efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2002)

Back: 

4 sets Wide Grip Pullups 
3 sets Hammer Strength Behind the neck Pull downs 
3 sets Hammer Strength Rows 
4 sets Reverse Grip Bent Over Barbell Rows 

Abs: 
4 set Leg Raises with extra lift at the top 20,20,20,20 
4 set AbBench 25,25,25,25 

Bike: 
25 minutes


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Mosh pit dangerous, it can be!



Do you realize that how you phrased that sounded kinda like yoda.


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 23, 2002)

That was the whole point...to sound like Yoda! 

Looks like you're back in the gym groove today, glad you're feeling better!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 23, 2002)

yeah, feeling much better. Still have a cold but other than that most of the soreness is gone. 

Yoda rules by the way.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 24, 2002)

Chest:

4 sets Dumbell Bench 
3 supersets Cybex Wide Grip Bench + Machine Fly's
3 sets Hammer Strength Incline Bench
3 sets Dumbell Incline Fly's

Bicepts:
4 sets Cable Preacher Curls
3 sets Dumbell Curls 
3 sets Standing Barbell Curls

Abs:
4 sets Cybex Crunch
4 sets Leg Raises


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 27, 2002)

Sunday:

60 minutes Stairmaster 

Monday:

60 minutes Precor Eliptical


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

Quads:
6 sets Leg Extensions
4 sets Bodymaster Super Leg Press
3 sets Leg Presses

don't know what I ate last night but my stomach was killing me so we quite for the day. 

It's better now so planning on going to do some cardio tonight. 

Hope everybody had a great weekend.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

60 Minutes Precor Eliptical


----------



## googs (May 28, 2002)

I can't even find my Abs


----------



## Sosunni (May 28, 2002)

Hey ther bunkie... ... been under the weather I see... that sucks.

Your work outs are better than mine these days though.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

bunkie?  never heard that one before lol

how's the new roomie?

well get to it there girlie.  Sure ya get sex once and all of a sudden you figure you can skip out on the gym?  **efg**

I'm gonna have to start buggin the hell outa your journals just interupt all your pornalization with some workout talk, maybe that'll help?

I think the cold is gone, but allergies are still here a bit. Doesn't hurt to much until about the second 30 minutes i start to wheeze and crap. But i just push through it. lol

hey if it doesn't kill me it'll make me stronger


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by googs *_
> I can't even find my Abs



Sorry to hear that dude, I'm still workin on getting mine to show. But the diet and workouts are coming along.

Just stick with it, and take the diet tips you find on here, there are so many of them, but the key is to find one that you can follow and live with. And before long you'll have some.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

60 Minutes Precor Eliptical 

grrrr we only have one stairmaster that goes the 60 minutes and last two times there it was being used. 

oh well still gettin the cardio in.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 30, 2002)

Shoulders:
4 sets Hammer Strength Iso Behind the Neck Press
4 sets Cable Upright Rows
4 sets Cybex Lateral Machine
4 sets Revers Pec Dec

Tri's:
4 sets Dips
4 sets Overhead Extension Machine
4 sets Rope Pulldowns


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 31, 2002)

Well no gym this morning, going to try for cardio and back tonight. But if all else fails at least cardio.

Worked til midnight last night, and for the first time in a week actually fell asleep right away. But didn't hear the alarm go off this morning 

Oh well I needed the sleep, just gonna have to hit it hard this weekend and next week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 3, 2002)

Friday:
1 hr Stairmaster

Saturday:
1 hr Precor Eliptical

Today:

Chest:
4 sets Flat Bench in smith Rack. all drop sets 
3 sets Machine Fly's
3 sets Incline Dumbell Presses
3 sets Hammer Strength Decline Presses

Bicepts:
3 sets Curl Machine - Did them single arm though
3 sets Incline Dumbell Curls superset with Hammer Curls

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises with raise at top 20,20,20,20


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

Quads:
5 sets Standing Leg Curl Machine
4 sets Seated Leg Curl Machine

Calves:
5 sets Seated Calf Raises
4 sets Standing angled Calf Raises

Abs:
2 sets of 25/side Torso Rotary Machine


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

progress pix


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

front


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 4, 2002)

over on mm.com I was in a 10 week cutting competition. Unfortunately with my diet sucking the last two weeks I actually gained 3 lbs. But here is what I did do in those 10 weeks.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 5, 2002)

Dvlmn,

Great job guy, awesome progress. I am really impressed.  

If I could make one suggestion though, give one of these  

Excellent.


----------



## kuso (Jun 5, 2002)

Hey buddy, great job on the ten weeks progress  You may just have IT sending that beer after all


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 5, 2002)

Oh my gosh dvlmn, you look awesome!!   Before I even saw the comparison pics, I said to myself, looks like you've slimmed in the waist.

Then I did see the comps and oh my gosh.  That back, those bi's, that chest......_gggrrrooowwwllll_
I have a thing for pecs....sorry!!!#@#@@$#

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 5, 2002)

WOW!! YOU LOOK AWESOME!! GREAT JOB!!! Check out the ABS!!!! AND BIS!!! AND EVERYTHING!!!  
KEEP IT UP BABE!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks everybody.  This is a good start after all gotta win this challenge that albald has going on to. 


Thanks for all the support and compliments, they mean alot to me. Helps me stay motivated.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Hey buddy, great job on the ten weeks progress  You may just have IT sending that beer after all



I never doubted that I'll be a case richer, but it will be interesting.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Dvlmn,
> 
> Great job guy, awesome progress. I am really impressed.
> ...



yeah everybody always tells me I should smile. I just hate having fake smiles, I think I look so phony. Maybe if I ever not take them myself I'll try to sneak a smile in. Well that or partyin sometime.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 5, 2002)

DAMNNN DUDE!  look how far you came!  you look great.  if ever you wonder if it's working look at those pictures before and after.  your waist is so much smaller and your arms and shoulders much more defined.  you have a lot to be proud of!  good job!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> I have a thing for pecs....sorry!!!#@#@@$#
> 
> Fantastic!!!



I prefer yours.  But thanks, **blushing**


and thanks princess


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> DAMNNN DUDE!  look how far you came!  you look great.  if ever you wonder if it's working look at those pictures before and after.  your waist is so much smaller and your arms and shoulders much more defined.  you have a lot to be proud of!  good job!



Thanks, I really couldn't tell until I actually did that before and after thing for the contest. I've been slacking so bad on my diet in terms of being strict. So after seeing that now I'm dead set on getting strict on the diet and see how far I can take this.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 5, 2002)

Sorry I'm late on this...but great job dvlmn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> Sorry I'm late on this...but great job dvlmn!



your slacking girlie.    j/k, sounds like you have alot on your plate lately. Hope things are working out for ya. 

And thanks.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

Back:

4 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine
3 sets Reverse Grip Pulldowns
3 sets Seated Machine Rows
3 sets Reverse Incline dumbell rows (basically sit on an incline bench and row, feels very similar to 1 arm dumbell rows)
3 sets HyperExtensions

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises With Lift at top 20,20,20,20
1 sets 25/side Torso Rotation Machine
4 sets AbFlak machine
4 sets Weighted Crunch machine 25,25,25,25


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

You stud muffin you!!  You look great!!!

The pics sure help when you're comparing hunh.

Good for you.  Maybe I'll have to take those next pics to get you do smile... flash a little nip at cha or something!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> Good for you.  Maybe I'll have to take those next pics to get you do smile... flash a little nip at cha or something!



**efg** that should work  hmmm should i say it......

awww hell "Dare ya" **efg**

well that or get me drunk then I smile more.


----------



## Sosunni (Jun 6, 2002)

I'll keep my eyes open for the next Wine/Beer Festival!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 6, 2002)

wohohoooo party time.  

hey you about due for a carb up. could hit Macaroni Grill since the mall is close, when you go get your shoes.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

Last night 60 minutes Stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 7, 2002)

Jeff didn't show so since I've been having probs with my shoulder decided to skip shoulders this week and just do cardio. 

another 60 minutes Stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 8, 2002)

60 minutes Stairmaster


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Jun 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> over on mm.com I was in a 10 week cutting competition. Unfortunately with my diet sucking the last two weeks I actually gained 3 lbs. But here is what I did do in those 10 weeks.



HOLY SHIEAT!!!!! Devman! You have done some serious arse kicking!!! You look fanfreaking tastic!!! 

I don't come here much,, but when I do.. i like to check out your journal, cause your always making huge gains~! and it's great to see  
  Talk to ya later Sexy!


----------



## lina (Jun 10, 2002)

There was a rumor that there were some hot pics in this journal that I gotta see... 

Lookin' good!    I see great difference in your waist, arms and back! Keep up the good work!  It's inspiring to see those pics side by side and SEE the change!!! At this rate, you'll win for sure!  What's da prize again?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks SG **blushing** your a doll.  hope things are goin awesome for ya.  

hiya lina, thanks for checkin out my journal.   And thanks for the compliments they help alot. 

not sure what the prize is actually. But no matter the prize, there will be plenty of bragging rights. lol

Plus this helps me stay motivated for my bet wit IT over who improves the most over the summer. There's a case of beer to the winner on that one.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

Shoulders: (seem to be healing, first few sets hurt like hell though but it got better)

3 sets Machine (don't know what it's called but mimics a side laterals)
3 supersets Upright Rows and Dumbell shrugs
3 supersets Hammer Strength Front Military Press Machine and Front dumbell raises

Tri's:
3 sets Hammer Stength Dip Machine
3 sets Overhead extension Machine
3 sets V bar pressdowns


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

Legs:

Quades:
5 sets Leg Extensions
6 sets Leg Press (went with high reps today 20/set)

Calves:
4 sets Standing Leg Raises
3 sets Donkey Calf Raises

Abs:
4 sets Leg Raises with extra Lift at top 20,20,20,20
3 sets Cybes Weighted Crunches 20,25,25


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

Hey dvlmn66, 

what does that stand for anyway? dvl=devil, mn=man, 66=1966??

LOL! 

Just one line before i go beddy bye so I'll post here! Why do you have 2 journals?  I never know which one to look in.... So you're posting twice the same thing?  OK, I know, you started one before the Challenge and one is for the Challenge...

Yawn,


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 11, 2002)

lol you got the first two parts right.   666=number of the beast aka devil   Origionally I wanted to just be devilman, but that was plain and well it had been taken already. So I added the 6's, which kind of make it redundant. but oh well. it looks cool. 

But you can just call me dvl if you want, I answer to that all the time. 

and yes this is the journal I'll be keeping, the other one is just for the challenge.  That's why I put the pix in here. But it's always good to check both, the workouts are always he same in both. but the tips and conversations happen in both. 

sleep good.


----------



## lina (Jun 11, 2002)

LoL, I didn't see the last 6, so it's definitely time for bed!

Well, my birthday is 6-6-64 so I always say that I'm da devil too!  So there ya go, from one devil to another!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 12, 2002)

haahah, no prob Lina 

well tonight, 60 minutes stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 13, 2002)

Chest:
4 sets Inclines in Smith Rack
3 sets Cybex Fly machine
3 sets Flat Bench In Smith Rack
3 sets Cable Crossovers (or i think that's what they are called)

Bi's:
7 sets Standing Barbell Curls
2 sets 21's on Machine
2 sets Hammer Curls


----------



## Stacey (Jun 13, 2002)

U totally confuse me honey, I never know which journal to post in!!!!  

Anyway..wanted to say HI!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 14, 2002)

hiya princess.  this one is the one I'll keep after the challenge is over. But I do update and read both. So you can say hi in either one


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 14, 2002)

Back:
4 sets Hammer Strength Row Machine
3 sets Olympic T-Bar Rows
3 sets Hammer Strength Behind the Neck Pulldown
3 sets Dumbell Pullovers
2 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2002)

Hi Dvlmn.. WHATS UP???????
Cool... I had no clue what to do on your journal thing.. u had me confused dear!!
But all better now! Thanks
have a great weekend cutie!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

ahha thanks Princess. 

weekend was fun. But the fun ended some sunday night. Had to stop in here. 

Hope your weekend was good. Get anymore rollerblading in?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

well vote came in. I won second on that fat loss competion over at MM 

Everybody made improvements so it was worth it and alot of fun.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 18, 2002)

No workouts the last few days, have been at work til midnight last few nights 

I feel like I'm totally slacking. I just don't like how I feel when I'm not making it to the gym.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 19, 2002)

finally got out of work at the regular time  

60 minutes Stairmaster


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Alright, it's good to be back at the gym. 

Back:

4 sets Assisted Pullups 3@40 assist 1@60 assist
3 sets Hammer Strength Lat Pulldowns did them Single arm with long slow reps.
3 sets Wide Bar Seated Rows
3 sets Row Machine

Abs:
7 sets Torso Twist machine thingy
2 sets Ab-Bench
2 sets Hanging leg raises


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

Shoulders: 
4 sets Seated Barbell Presses in Smith Rack 
3 sets Upright Rows supersetted with shrugs 
3 sets Side Laterals supersetted with front raises 

Tri's: 
3 sets Cable Pressdowns supersetted with cable overhead extensions 
3 sets Dips Supersetted with Dumbell Kickbacks 

Abs: 
3 sets Torso machine 15,15,15 
3 sets Leg Raises with extra lift at top 20,20,20


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 24, 2002)

AND FOOD?????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

since I'm keeping both journals and this will be my one i keep for good, I'm updating the other one as each meal is eaten and then at the end of the day I'll paste it in here. 

but give me tips and advice please, since I'm going to do the carb cycling like you when I get back from my trip on the 4th.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

Diet: 

5:00   Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Shake
8:30   Met-RX Shake with Strawberries and Pineapple
11:30 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
3:45   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
8:00   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
10:30 Double Serving Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Shake

also did 60 Minutes Precor Eliptical tonigth to.

and 9 litres of water.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Quads:
6 sets Leg Extensions
5 sets Verticle Leg Press

Calves:
4 sets Seated Calf Raises
4 sets Standing Calf Raises

Abs:
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25


----------



## Stacey (Jun 25, 2002)

GOOD MEALS YESTERDAY!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks I'm trying, but gonna have to find out from TP if my protein shakes are allowed on the no carb days, since all of them have a little but not much.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 25, 2002)

Diet: 

5:00   Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Shake
8:30   Isopure Zero Carb Drink
11:30 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
4:15   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
8:15   Triple Serving Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey Shake
10:20 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila

and 60 minutes precor after work. 

almost forgot 10 litres of water.  Yes I think my kidneys were floating.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

DVLMN- Hey, nice work on the workouts and meals lately! obviously no-one's cheating yet on the promises. I hope Fitgirl sees that we're all doing good!

Keep it up!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

thanks dude, you to.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

Diet:

9:15   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey (Yes I was hungry and didn't want a shake.. lmao)
12:15 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
3:15   ISS M3 Shake
6:30   1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila
10:30 1.67 Serving Ground Turkey and Soft Tortila

10.5 litres of water.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMM? IF U STICK W/ the turkey all day & maybe no tortillas I will let you have one of those smoothies!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

hmmm what else would I have to do to let me have one?


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

thats all dear.. just watch your carbs all day until u have that drink!!!  than I wouldn't have a lot of carbs after it either!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm thinking about going and getting one for lunch, that way I have til the end of the day to burn off the carbs instead of 4 hrs later going to bed like I would be if I pick one up at the side job.

that or i'll just make a shake lol


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

thats a good idea getting one soon...your sooo smart!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 26, 2002)

**blushing** thanks, but I'm gonna be good, since have to help John move tomorrow night, and I know they'll expect me to eat there when we're all done. 

So I'll stick with the shakes and turkey today.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 26, 2002)

Oh good job!! Very proud of you hon!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

Workout: 

Chest: (went high reps today 12-15 range)
3 sets Hammer Stength Iso Flat Bench 15,15,15
3 sets Dumbell Fly's 12,12,15
2 sets Incline Bench in smith rack 15,15
2 sets Incline Dumbell Fly's 15,12

Bicept:
3 sets Hammer Stength curl machine drop setted all to get 15 reps on each
2 sets Curl Machine with horizontal pad, drop setted to get 15's again
2 sets Standing Cable Curls, drop setted for 12's

Abs:
4 sets Torso Twisting Machine thingy 15,15,15,15
4 sets AB-Bench 25,25,25,25


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

pix, pix what the heck here's my pix starting the diet


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

and since I've never shown my legs before.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Diet Carb Cycling like TP and FG starting thursday 07-11-02*

MWF: No Carb Days
Th and Su: Low Carb Days
Tu and Sa: High Carb Days

Meals on workout days 5:30, 9, 12, 4, and 8 pm.
Non workout days: 9,12,3,6,9

Each meal has as much protein from the list (see below) as I want.

On the high Carb days I can eat as much from the list (see below) as I want.

On the low carb days, meals 1-3 I eat about 50g of approved carbs.

Supliments other than protein:
FSI Creatine Clear
Liquid Clenbutrx
AST Glutamine

Approved Foods"

Protein:
Chicken
Tuna
Fish
Ground Turkey
Turkey Burgers
Protein Powders

Carbs:
Oatmeal
All veggies
Potatoe
Brown Rice

I'm planning on starting this on 07-11-02 for 12 strict weeks.
There will be a posible of only 2 cheat days through this.

I'm open for suggestions to improve on this diet. Let me know what everybody things.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2002)

Actually....here's how the meal plan worked for me (and how TP designed it.)

Monday (day1) -- No carbs
Tuesday (day2) -- No carbs
Wednesday (day3) -- Low carbs
Thursday (day4) -- High carbs.
Friday (day5) -- No carbs
Sat. (day6) -- low carb
Sunday(day7) -- High carb
Monday -- no carb
Tuesday -- low carb
Wed. -- High carb.

Then cycle no/low/high on a three-day cycle.

You only do the two day no carb to start off with to kick start the metabolism.    It truly works.  Immediately at the onset of the second week, I'd already lost three lbs. and 1 1/2 inches.

Your supplements are going to be okay.  Don't forget to add a multi!!    And I only had my protien shakes on high carb days. However, I didn't use them every week.  

Nice start on the pics....I like, I like!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

FG, I'll steal the first two days from you. But then I'll go with the way I'd had planned, I actually took it from his journal. I liked his using the days better because I always have a harder time on the weekends so having a low and high day in there will make it easier for me. 

yeah I take GNC Mega Men Multivitamins, Just forgot to add them in. 

I'm going to try to take weekly pix, just to try to be able to see the changes as the come about.  

Yours is almost done, what's next?  and think you got your goals?

But I like that no carb the first two days. I'll have to do that. thanks  

Thanks on the pix, I feel like I lost a little since the pix before this but I was really bad on my diet. But I'm back to it now.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

I think the pix look GREAT!!!
NICE LEGS! WOW!!!

Good luck on the new TP/FG Diet.. I know its hard...but you can do it babe!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

I'll be doin my best, and thanks Princess **blushing** Just wait we'll see how much I can improve.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 10, 2002)

Improve WHAT?? Ya Look great!!!  

OH MY GOSH.. AND I JUST READ THAT ABOUT YOUR ROOMMATE!! What a SPRINGER Story.. your right! Poor guy!! Kinda sounds like "Friends"~~ Ross's issue!! He gave his ex away too! Thats just crazy!!

SOoooo Where are u going to live sweetie?? Have you looked at any apartments or anything yet?? GOOD LUCK!~ ~Hey Fitgirls right.. Texas is a lot cheaper!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 10, 2002)

I have no idea were I'm going to live. and well at lease Ross went on dates. This guy has been out here for 2.5 yrs and still hasn't had a single date. roflmao

I have to make some decisions soon. Other than you and FG i don't know anybody in TX though. So that would be even harder than if i decided to move to San Diego.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

Chest:

3 sets Incline Bench on smith rack
3 sets Flat Bench on Smith Rack
3 sets Fly Machine
3 sets Cable Crossovers

Bi's:
4 sets Barbell Preacher Curls
3 sets High Cable Curls
3 sets Hammer Curls

Abs:
3 sets Torso machine thingy 15,15,15
4 sets Ab Bench 25,25,25,25


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

No Carb Day 1

Meals
1- Isopure shake
2- RTD Isopure
3- Canned Chicken
4- Can of Tuna Fish  ( I need to find a way to make this taste better)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 11, 2002)

Good Job on food soo far today!!  

My gosh.. hes never had a date!! LoL!! That is weird!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

lol, yep it is. Quite weird.

Thanks I might have to increase the portions though, I'm hungry!! lol and have another hour til I can eat again.


----------



## kuso (Jul 12, 2002)

So how do you feel after your first no carb day?? 

I don`t hink I saw anything about fats in there....whats the stance on things like flax or fish oil??

One thing I thought......and it`s completely up to you if you`d like to try it now or after the comp.......but you are a high volume trainer.....some would say very high. Have you thought of going low volume for a little while? It may be a nice change, just to shock your body into some new growth. Higher weight........ mediumish rep range........and fewer sets.

Worth thinking about....though you do seem to be making some great progress as it is.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

actually not that bad, a little tired. Could tell at the gym this morning though, just didnt' ahve alot of energy. But hopefully that'll all get better once I start the cycling part of it. 

I was thinking about taking flax seed oil on the no carb days. But since TP did this same diet I'll ask him what he thinks about that idea.  thanks for the tip there Kuso

Yeah once I start running into more plateau's I'm planning on trying the low volume approach. Well that or if Jeff stops coming to the gym again.  He keeps insisting on doin the higher reps and I guess it's easier to just go along with it. Even though I still stick in the 8-12 while he keeps in the 12-15 range. 

But when I'm alone I'm going to try the lower volume higher weight aproach. When I do I'll ask you some questions and stuff since I think you've been doing it for a while now. At least I think I remember you mentioning it before.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

Workout:

Shoulders:
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Military Press
3 sets Dumbell Shoulder Presses
3 sets Cable Side Laterals
3 sets Reverse Pec dec

Tri's:
3 sets Assisted Dips
3 supersets Cable Pushdowns & Overhead Extensions

Abs:
3 sets Leg Raises with extra lift at top
2 sets Cybex Weighted Crunch Machine


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 12, 2002)

*No Carb Day 2*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - Isopure Shake
3 - Can of Tuna Fish
4 - Can of Tuna Fish
5 - 2 Turkey Burger Patties
6 - 2 Turkey Burger Patties ( i was hungry  )


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Sat Medium Carbs*

1 - M3 Shake
2 - 1 serving oatmeal 
3 - 1 Cup Brown Rice with serving of chicken tenders  (This diet might just teach me how to cook.)
4 - Chicken Breast

I so have to work on the eating on weekends


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 14, 2002)

*Hi Carb Day*

Well  I kinda goofed up the schedule. But starting monday I'll follow it better. 

1 - 2 cups rice with 1 serving chicken tenders.
2 - APM60 Protein Drink and 1 Cup of Rice
3 - 1 Cup of rice and 1 Serving chicken tenders
4 - Shrimp Fajita's, only had 2 actually fajita's, then ate the shrimp and vegetables. (it was my cousins son's birthday dinner)


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey dvlmn...just checking out your journal.  I know what you mean about needing to do better on the weekends.  It's too easy for me to get home on Friday night and put down the beers.  Saturday...the sun shining bright, put down the beers, etc...weekends are tough!
Joe


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm glad I'm not alone. My biggest problem is just not feeling like eating through out the day. I just have other things to do, and usually don't seem as hungry.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

yesterday:
60 minutes Stairmaster

Today's workout:
Shoulders:
3 sets Seated Side Laterals
3 sets bent over laterals with cables
3 sets standing laterals with high cables.
3 sets front raises
3 sets Cybex Shoulder Press Machine

Tri's:
4 sets Bench Dips
3 sets Cable Pressdowns
3 sets Overhead Extensions


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 15, 2002)

*No Carb Day*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - 2 Serving Chicken Tenders
3 - Can of chicken
4 - can of tuna fish
5 - Isopure shake
6 -2 turkey burger patties


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 16, 2002)

Workout:

Quads:
6 sets Leg Extensions
4 sets Single Leg Presses
3 sets Hack Squats

Calves:
2 sets 75 rep scheme on donkey raise machine


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Hi Carb Day*

1 - M3 Shake
2 - APM60 Shake and 1 cup rice
3 - 2 cans tuna and 1 cup rice
4 - M3 Shake and 1 cup rice
5 - 2 turkey patties

hmmm gotta work on this carb thing. Plus gotta buy some veggies for the carb days.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 16, 2002)

DOING GREAT DVLMN!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> DOING GREAT DVLMN!!!



thanks, I'm tryin.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

*No Carb*

I won't be here for a few of the meals so figured I'd start out the day with real food today and have the shakes in the middle of the day. 

1 - 2 servings chicken tenders
2 - 2 Turkey Patties
3 - Isopure Shake
4 - 2 Turkey Patties


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Your doing great!!! I can tell your trying! How do you feel on this diet sooo far?
That was a good idea having real food first thing!! 
Have a good day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

How D, was that rice you ate yesterday brown?

And....were the chicken tenders today fried, baked or grilled?  I need the specs on that please!!

go buy those veggies!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Other than you and FG i don't know anybody in TX though. So that would be even harder than if i decided to move to San Diego.



Can't believe I missed this one....

I'm here, Princess is here, Fade and Ann are here....there are tons of us here in Texas.   Okay, maybe not tons, but a lot!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

YA FG!! See Dvlmn.. problem solved


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 17, 2002)

hey dvlmn - how are you feeling?  you'll be in the swing of the diet next week for sure.  i know you're doing it this week but it will seem much easier by this time next week.  k?

now....what's this about tx?  update!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

HEY NIKEGURL! We are trying to convince him to move to Texas!! Since he has to find a new place to live. Got any suggestions? He could come your way though..lol??!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 17, 2002)

i don't think i can make my neck of the desert sound too enticing.  it's been about 110 for weeks.....

what are the other options?  dvlmn.....i need the whole story.  what happened with work?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> How D, was that rice you ate yesterday brown?
> 
> And....were the chicken tenders today fried, baked or grilled?  I need the specs on that please!!
> ...



yeah I know I have to go buy some. Probably tonight for tomorrow's low carb day. 

Yes the rice was brown long grain. Got a huge bag at costco and made it in the steamer.

Chicken Tenders = Skinless chicken breast tenders. Costco 3lb bag. 1 serving = 3 tenders
1 serving = 120cals 0 carbs, 25g protein, and if I remember right no fat. I grill them either on the forman grill or thing grinlling thingy I got at the fair.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i don't think i can make my neck of the desert sound too enticing.  it's been about 110 for weeks.....
> 
> what are the other options?  dvlmn.....i need the whole story.  what happened with work?



your not that far from san diego are ya? 

Well here's the story. After the 4th I got home and my roommate tells me he's moving back to wisconson.  Well I can't afford the place and don't know of anybody who would take the room so now I have to move.  Up here rents are outrageous, an ok 1 bedroom right now is going for 1000-1500. Even studios are 750-1000.

Job wise this company is jacked but I already have another job lined up for after this one closes if it doesn't make it. However my pay there will be the same. 

I've always wanted to move to San Diego, and well this is kind of a chance. Since a bunch of friends down there said i could stay with them until I got a job and place this may be the opportunity to move.

so options are basically.
1. Find a place here and barely squeek by but have a job 
2. move to San Diego and find a job, but there living is more affordable.

 i can't decide, but this other company makes me feel like i'm taking about a 3 yr step back in my life working for them to. 

Any advice would totally be apreciated from everybody please. 

oh yeah FG and P i forgot about fade and butterfly. Guess tehre are more texans on the board than I realized.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

But the diet is going good. The cravings have calmed down so not cheating hasn't been as much  of a problem to deal with, they were really bad last week.

and your right NG, I'm sure by this time next week it'll be much much better. Thanks for the support.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 17, 2002)

i hear ya on the rents.  that's how i ended up where i am now.  the "valley" where i had been living reached a point where an average sorta small nothing special one bedroom was $950.  nice ones $1200-$1400.  pretty depressing.

so - i'm 60 miles north and love my apartment with a washer and dryer and it's much cheaper - 2 bdr for $700 and it's really nice.  but the town sucks.  messed up place.....

squeeking by is no fun & change is good!  go for it!  i had no idea san diego was reasonably affordable.  it's a great place - i love it there!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

OUCH 110 for weeks.. girl.. I bet that is miserable!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i hear ya on the rents.  that's how i ended up where i am now.  the "valley" where i had been living reached a point where an average sorta small nothing special one bedroom was $950.  nice ones $1200-$1400.  pretty depressing.
> 
> so - i'm 60 miles north and love my apartment with a washer and dryer and it's much cheaper - 2 bdr for $700 and it's really nice.  but the town sucks.  messed up place.....
> ...



wow, now that's a crazy commute. But hey I can afford half yoru rent, ya need a roommate? sorry to hear the town sucks though.

yeah, my friends down there have shown me places that for like 800/month, and are like the 1500-1600 ones here. They are really nice and nice area.

i'm jealous, I've never gotten to have a washer/dryer in my apartment.  

If I do move you'll have to come down sometime. Mission Beach is my favorite to go and just relax, that's were I got my tattoo as well.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

I have a very Nice apartment--2 years old~ for a one bedroom/ one bath.. w/ fireplace, balcony, washer & dryer..big closets..big bedrooms.. its 925sq. ft. For $745 a month!  In houston thats about average.. kinda high.. but We like the area!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

WOW NIKE YOU HAVE A COMMUTE!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow, ok this just isn't fair.  I want a place like that. Plus I could afford it.

San Diego is starting to sound better and better.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

Workout:

Back:
4 sets Hammer Strength Behind the neck pulldown
3 sets Wide Grip Cable pulldowns to front
4 sets Hammer Stength Rows
3 sets Bent over Barbell Rows

Abs:
4 sets Cybex Weighted Crunch 
4 sets Leg Raises
4 sets V Crunchs, (don't know if that's the right name for them, you basically sit up but lean back and raise your legs just making yourself into a v.)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Lo Carb Day*

1 - M3 Shake and 1 cup rice
2 - APM60 Shake and 1 cup rice
1 - M3 Shake and 1 cup rice
2 - APM60 Shake and 1 cup rice
3 - 2 serving Chicken tenders
4 - 2 Turkey Burgers


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

Workout:

Chest:
4 sets Machine Fly's
3 sets Flat Hammer Stength Iso Bench
3 sets Dumbell Incline Fly's
3 sets Hammer Stength Iso Incline Press

Bi's:
4 sets Cable Curls
4 sets Machine Curls on machine with horizontal pad


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

*No Carb*

1 - Isopure Shake + 1 teaspoon flax seed oil
2 - Isopure Shake + 1 teaspoon flax seed oil


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrr i'm hungry for steak, but don't have a grill. And would go out for one, but I'm not gonna pay for all the other stuff and not eat it. 

Maybe have to look for some beef jerkey instead.


----------



## irontime (Jul 19, 2002)

Man that sucks to be you, I've got a nice fat ass T-bone thawing out right now for dinner, mmmmmm can't wait to finish my workout and barbeque that bitch up  

How's it going pal? seen your pics and the stomachs, coming along great , keep it up


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

thanks dude, how's it goin?  How's the summer goin?

and after this new diet you'll be down a case of beer, which I'll need by then. lol


----------



## irontime (Jul 19, 2002)

hehehe, I don't know pal, I've been alcohol free for the majority of the summer, done a lot of cardio and I lost 15 pounds, My stomach has never looked better so I'll be looking forward to that nice cold beer, ah shit, I shouldn't have said that. I still have another three weeks to go before I'm allowed to drink and now I feel like a beer, damnit 

Other than that, summer is goin allright. It's going really fast now and I only have a little over a month till I get back to college can't wait 

My arms, stomach and legs are making awesome gains, but the torn ligament in my chest has shot my bench press down to hell, ah well  I'll get back up there, so what's new with you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 19, 2002)

just workin. Might be moving to San Diego the end of next month. So might have to wait til I can get back online to see who gets the beer. 

Awesome on the 15lbs and gains. The chest will come around in time again. Just make sure you let it heal completely. 

hmmmm beer. not for me til after this diet is over. lol


----------



## lina (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Dvlmn 

How are things?  Moving to San Diego still?  How is the carb cycling... hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Stats: Week 1*

Height: 6'
Weight: 203
Chest: 43
Waist: 34
Arms: 15
Forearms: 12
Thighs: 23.5
L Calves: 15


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 21, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

Workout:

Chest:
4 sets flat bench in smith rack
4 sets Incline Bench in smith
3 sets Cable Fly's

Bi's
4 sets Incline Dumbell Curls
4 sets Hammer Strength Bicep Curl
3 sets Hammer Curl supersetted with concentration curls

Abs:
4 sets torso twist machine
4 sets Ab Bench
3 sets Hanging Leg Raises


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 22, 2002)

*No Carb Day*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - Canned chicken
3 - Canned chicken
4 - Turkey burgers

fell asleep early so no 5th meal. 

snacked on a couple handfulls of almonds through the day.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

Quads:
6 sets Hack Squats
5 sets Super Leg Press machine 
4 sets Leg Extensions


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 23, 2002)

Supposed to be a high carb day but will end up being a low carb day. (fell asleep before was able to make rice last night )

1 - M3 Pro Shake
2 - Met Max Shake with Strawberries and Pineapple
3 - Canned Chicken 
4 - Can of tuna fish
5 - APM60 Shake


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

*No Carb*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish
3 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish
4 - 2 Turkey Burgers
5 - 2 serving Chicken Tenders


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

oh gosh.. is canned chicken good sweetie???

YOUR DIET LOOKS FABULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 24, 2002)

actually yeah princess, the canned chicken is so much better than tuna. It's more expensive though. But a friend told me to try it, and they had it on sale at costco. Tastes really good. 

thanks about he diet, **blushing**


----------



## Stacey (Jul 24, 2002)

hmmm?? good to know! Thanks!
awwwwww I Made ya blush!!  cool!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 24, 2002)

Looking good so far DV!  BUT WHERE THE HELL ARE THE VEGGIES???  Common man, you need that ruffage!  Also, break up the rice, use some other carbs to -- potatoes and better yet oatmeal.  Mix your vanilla isopure in oatmeal, I actually like it.  Add a teaspoon of peanut butter on occassion and yum!

Can I comment on the workouts?  You rely too much on smith and hammer machines.  Do more free weights!  If its b/c you don't have a spotter, ask someone on your real heavy sets!  You can always do arms with freeweights!  Back too.  Etc.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

I know I have to start eating vegetables.  this week has sucked on the carb side as well. Working nights lately have kept me from being able to prepare food. 

But starting saturday I'll go shopping again and get veggies and potato's. 

I know I should use more freeweights, and I actually was when my training partner was out with shoulder problems. But he's been lifting for so long that he basically refuses to do the same routine twice in a row so we switch it up all the time. 

But if I move to San Diego I'll be goin it alone and I'll base my routines on the free weights and cable work. I guess sometimes having a gym that has alot of machines can be a detriment I guess.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

Shoulders:

4 sets Reverse Pec Deck
4 sets Upright Rows
3 sets Cable Side Laterals
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Milatary Press

Tri's:
4 supersets Cable Pushdowns with Overhead Extentions
4 sets Dips

Abs:
3 sets Leg Raises with Lift at Top
4 sets Ab-Bench


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 25, 2002)

*Low Carb*

1 - M3 Pro Shake
2 - Met-Rx Shake with Strawberries and Pineapple
3 - Chili's Grilled Chicken Salad w/double chicken
4 - 2 servings chicken tenders
5 - 2 turkey burger patty's


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

Back:

4 sets Pullups
3 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine
3 sets Hammer Stength Hi Row 
3 sets Row Machine
3 sets Single Arm Dumbell Rows (drop setted all of them)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

*No Carb*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - Isopure Shake


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

pineapple?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

they were out of banana's, what else would you reccomend?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd limit the bananas too.  I'd recommend blending almonds instead.  Especially on low carb days.  Good fruits for high carbs days include strawberrys, blueberries, apple, and there are probably one or two more that are okay.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 26, 2002)

ok cool thanks, I'll remember that for next week.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 28, 2002)

Height: 6'
Weight: 200
Chest: 43
Waist: 34
Arms: 15
Forearms: 12
Thighs: 23.5
L Calves: 15

no loss or gain from last week.  only thing I really want to lose is in the waist but that'll come this diet is still in the beginning.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 29, 2002)

I like the weekly updates.  You are one of the few who say they will do them and then do them!  Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

Hey there hotstuff!! Missed ya today!!! 
Your looking damn good!!!  Hope you had a great weekend!! Your updates look very good!!! Keep up your diet and your right..that waist will drop soon! 
Have a great night!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2002)

Looking good DL!

diet, diet and diet ... and then when you want the pizza, remember, you're dropping weight and inches with the diet!  hehe  Keep it up!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I like the weekly updates.  You are one of the few who say they will do them and then do them!  Keep up the hard work.



Thanks, even when I'm not here if I move to San  Diego I'll still update with pix and stats, they just may be posted a little later than that day.

This is the first time I've ever followed a diet outlined by somebody else. That's one of the reason I'm so interesting in keeping track weekly. It'll make it easier to ask questions, as well as to see what others notice about improvements or slacking off.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

thanks princess, missed ya to.  The new place is horrible. No AC, heck we aren't even putting the cubes back together for a while.

I considering quiting after this week's paycheck, and moving to san diego early. And get a head start on finding a job there. 

The sooner I can find a computer related job down there the sooner I'll be on at least some during the day.  Well that or I've been considering trying to get a job at 24hr Fitness as a trainer, since they don't have to be certified there. (Then while doing that I can work on my ISSA certification I've started studying for) as well as make some contacts. 

Whatcha think?  Good or bad plan.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Looking good DL!
> 
> diet, diet and diet ... and then when you want the pizza, remember, you're dropping weight and inches with the diet!  hehe  Keep it up!



yep and doesn't help when the moron roommate orders pizza at least twice a week. 

Thanks for the compliment though, hope your feelin better and can get back into it soon.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

Workout:

Back:
3 sets Pullups
3 sets Hammer Stength Behind the neck pulldowns
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Rows
3 sets Single Arm dumbell rows


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 29, 2002)

*No Carb*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - 2 Turkey Patty's
3 - 2 servings chicken tenders
4 - 2 cans Tuna Fish with 2 tbs real mayonaise

I hate this moving, missed a meal all because the president is an a$$hole and made me take the servers down at the end of the day and needed them running by morning in the new building, even though we don't even have a fuqin printer there yet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2002)

Good day, very clean.  On your carb days make sure you are getting in the ruffage!

Ballsy on the job move.  Up and leaving w/o a job....damn!  If you do it, make sure you've got the bucks in the bank in case it takes you a bit to find one.  Can you make enough as a PT w/o the steady book of clients right away?  Good idea though.  You'll want to get and stay shredded however...you need the look to draw the clientel!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 30, 2002)

from what I learned when I worked graveyard front desk at 24hr, the trainers are paid hourly and scheduled to be on site 8hr/day. That's why I'm thinking about being a trainer for them until I can get certified, and then try to go on my own and get my own clients after that. 

But yeah the money in savings is the part I'm working on at the moment, I have a side job designing financial reports that pays really well, and has helped me pay off almost everything, So it all goes to savings now.

The having to up and move is because I can't find a place that's even decent here for under $1000/month. And with my company on shakey ground, entering into any lease at that high of an amount worries me.

Yep salad today, and broccoli tonight.  is the plan on the vegies.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 30, 2002)

workout:

Hamstrings:
5 sets Seated Hamstring Curls
4 sets Laying Hamstring Curls

Calves:
6 sets Angled Calf Raise Machine
4 sets Donkey Raises


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Hi Carb*

1 - M3 Pro Shake
2 - 2 servings Chicken Tenders, Half cup rice, 2 cups of salad
3 - M3 Pro Shake, half cup rice, 2 cups salad
4 - Steak and Potato
5 - 2 Cans Tuna Fish w/2 tbls mayonaise, steamed broccoli


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 31, 2002)

I hope the rice was brown!  Better on the veggies!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 31, 2002)

Yep, that's the only kind I like.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Lo Carb*

1 - Met Max shake with strawberries and banana
2 - 2 servings chicken tenders, cup of rice and broccoli
3 - M3 Pro shake
4 - 2 servings chicken tenders


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

*oops 7-31-02 was no carb*

1 - Isopure Shake
2 - Salmon
3 - 2 Turkey Patty's
4 - Isopure Shake
5 - 2 cans tuna fish and 2 Tbs real mayonaise


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

Workout:

Chest:

3 sets Flat bench in smith rack supersetted with Dumbell Flat bench fly's
3 sets Hammer Strength Iso Incline Bench supersetted with Dumbell incline Fly's 

Bicep:
1 set Buddy curls
3 sets Seated dumbell curls

Abs:
4 sets Ab-bench
4 sets Cybex Weighted Crunch
3 sets Torso twisting machine


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Whats a buddy curl?

I think you need more volume for bis.  Look at my routine today.  Most would say its too much but for once a week and for my bis its just right!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

Not sure if that's what they are really called, but basically you start at 3 reps and go to 10 and back down to 3. So each set increases by 1 until ten and then back down. The only break you get is the ammount of time it takes your training partner to do his set.

Did that make sense. 

And yep I already printed the one from your journal.  gonna try that either next week or after I move. So you prefer to do arms all on one day?  What kind of split do you do then?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Yeah I've done something like that before.  I more fun challenge is at the end of a routine you grab a barbell you each can do about 10 for.   Then you do 6 and pass it back and forth.  You keep going until one of you can get 6.  Loser gets a penalty, say an extra 20 reps!

For a while I have done arms together.  I like it.  My elbow are all warmed up from one to the other.

If you are going to print my workout the least you could do is post in my journal!!!!!!!

Right now my split looks like this:
M Chest and Shoulders
T Back
W Legs

Fr Arms

I am on "summer hours".  After labor day my split will be 
M Chest 
T Back
W Legs

Fr Shoulders
Sat Arms

Over the years I have done about every split you can imagine.  I only recommend once a week however IF you can train with the right intensity level.  For example, I am usually still sore 4-5 days later!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yeah I've done something like that before.  I more fun challenge is at the end of a routine you grab a barbell you each can do about 10 for.   Then you do 6 and pass it back and forth.  You keep going until one of you can get 6.  Loser gets a penalty, say an extra 20 reps!



Awesome idea.  

And I will post in your journal I haven't been here that long yet. I just saw it so cut and pasted it to a word doc real quick. 

oh another quick question. Do you do quads,hamstrings and calves all on the same day or do you throw the calves in on another day?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Usually all the same day but if I run out of time/energy, I'll do calves first at my next workout.

Just kidding about the post thing!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

Cool, since I'll be starting training alone after I move to San Diego I'll probably be asking you more questions. And be able to try out more of your reccomendations.  

So far I really like this diet. Days after my no carb days I don't feel like I'm lacking very much in energy like I expected to. 

So are so good. I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Cool.  Lost any weight/inches yet?  Yeah, I never have energy issues either.  When I start my mass routine, I will still cycle carbs just a higher amount and especially more good fats.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 1, 2002)

I've lost about 6lbs so far, but not inches. New measurements again on sunday though. Jeans are feeling loser this week.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 1, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## irontime (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds like your'e losing a lot buddy, right on! 
Gotta love those loose fitting jeans, about two months ago I tried on a pair of jeans that I haven't been able to fit into since I was 15, the god damn things fit! That was a cool surprise.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 5, 2002)

*Week 3 Stats*

Height: 6'
Weight: 196
Chest: 42.5
Waist: 33
Arms: 15
Forearms: 12.25
Thighs: 23
Calves: 15


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 5, 2002)

wish I was around more, thanks for the compliments there IT and hell yeah it feels great to have jeans that were just right feeling loose. 

I'll be logging as much as possible. But have a tough week coming up working both jobs for a bit. But I'll keep everybody updated. Today I find out if I"m going to move for sure or not. Everybody please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2002)

*** MY FINGERS ARE CROSSED FOR YOU SWEETIE***

AND wow.. You ARE LOOKING GREAT!! Congrats!!!! I see lines in your tummy! Cool!! 
 KEEP UP YOUR HARD WORK! This diet is totally working for you!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 5, 2002)

hi dvlmn.  looking good!  glad the diet is working out for you.  cool how you can not feel totally exhausted on the low carb days isn't it?  i think you're going to like training alone.  no doubt there are benefits of a training partner but i like the benefits of being able to do exactly what is best for you when you train even more.

hope your week isn't TOO crazy.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 5, 2002)

well it's official I'm moving to san diego.   I'm workin on getting a contract with the side job to work for them remotely from there. So may not have to stay at my friends for long at all.

Thanks ng and P. Yeah I think the diet is working, just hoping I'll get to my goal. And soon I'll be training alone. But I know what your saying NG I did that while Jeff was hurt at the beginnign of the year.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 6, 2002)

My logging has sucked and will be bad until my move is over. But I'll do my best. 

Quads:

6 sets Leg Extensions last 4 did like 21's, those burned like crazy
5 sets Leg Press
4 sets Sissy Squats


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 6, 2002)

Where are the squats!!?!?!?!?   Dv we need to discuss training once you are on your own!  Good luck and congrats on the move.  I'll post my chest workout from this morning later.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea there TP. 

But I'm now not going to move til the end of October. The company decided they need me to install a new accounting sytem for there "new" company. So they are paying half the rent and all utilities for the 2 extra months. And then I'm off to San Diego, they figure after the 2 months they might actually let me work for them from down there. 

But we'll see not sure if I want to work for them like that. But at least things are finally coming together. Since now I can finish up the side job and get there contract set up to work remotely for them. As well as save up quite a bit for when I do move.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 7, 2002)

Get your buddy to do squats and deads until them.  Tell him to stop being a puss!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 9, 2002)

Well yesterday told him we should do deads since today was back day, and he went and avoided it the whole workout. lmao

Soon I'll be back on during the day and be logging everything again. The new place has dsl so I'll be able to be on more and have the time to log everything again.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 9, 2002)

The diet has only been about 80% of what it was before we moved.  We didn't have a fridge so I've been having problems getting enough meals in. Way to many protein drinks.

But the new place has a fridge so it's time to clean it all up again.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 9, 2002)

But pix on sunday again. We'll see, I haven't lost any weight and my strength is still going up actually. So we'll see, but I need to clean it up again. Gotta get those abs to show.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 12, 2002)

Workout:

Back:
3 sets Hammer Behind the Neck Iso Pulldowns
3 sets Pullups
3 sets Cybex Pulldown Machine
3 sets Seated Rows (Narrow Grip)
3 sets Row Machine
3 sets Hammer Iso High Row
3 sets single arm dumbell rows

Traps: (Normally throw these in with shoulders but felt like switching it up a bit)
4 sets Machine Shrugs (Used handles so arms were behind me like with behind the back barbell shrugs, made the shrugs more like squeezing right behind my neck with my traps)
3 sets Dumbell Shrugs (kept the dumbells on the front of my thighs) 

Doing the shrugs the two different ways seems to work, I could feel the burn more twards the back of them on the first exercise and more twards the top on the second one.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

OMG that's a lot of sets!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Week 4*

Height: 6'
Weight: 200
Chest: 43
Waist: 33
Arms: 15
Forearms: 12.25
Thighs: 23.25
Calves: 15


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> OMG that's a lot of sets!



Yeah I have a problem when I'm by myself were I take short breaks. And I felt really good today and was focused. And kind of overdid it. I can tell since I'm already sore, usually I don't get this sore this quick.

after I move I'm going to be asking you some questions to clean up my workouts if you don't mind TP.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 12, 2002)

Not at all, looks like your slimming down, nice job!

Waist is the same but chest is bigger and you gained 4 pounds...that works!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks, I needed to hear that. I've been getting frustrated because of the job stuff and everything I've cheated here and there. But for the most part been staying as strict as I can. But was thinking I didn't have any progress this week. 

And awesome I"ll have a ton of questions.


----------



## irontime (Aug 15, 2002)

Good luck with your move buddy, let us know how everything works out for ya


----------



## Stacey (Aug 15, 2002)

HEY HONEY!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks IT, I'm looking forward to it. I spend last weekend geting stuff ready. I have the new gym membership set up. Now just need work to make a few decisions for my trip next week. and I'll have everything ready for hte move. so I can concentrate on my diet and the gym again. 

no pix this week  I forgot my stupid camera in SD. But will be going back next tuesday so there will be a 3 week gap. but nothing special since of the 3 week I'll only be able to be at the gym 1 week of it. I've stayed about 80% on the diet. But when I get back sept 2. It's back to hardcore and strict as ever.  Sorry TP about me slacking. But I've also decided I'm going to do this diet again probably around Jan or Feb. And go the whole 12 weeks super strict. 

Hiya Princess, how are ya cutie?


----------



## Lorraine (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey dvlmn!  Just popped in here to say hey and how ya doing?

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi Lorraine, how's it goin?  I'm alright just trying to staighten my life out again. I'm going to be moving to San Diego the end of october.

How have you been?  Is the rest helping heal your wrist like planned?  

Hope everything is goin great for you to.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

holy shiat, it's been a long time since I've logged in here. 

well yesterday was shoulders and tri's:

Shoulders:

4 sets Military Presses
3 sets Machine Shugs
3 sets Side Laterals
3 sets Reverse Pec Deck

Tri's:
4 sets Cable Skull Crushers
3 sets Hammer Dip Machine
3 sets Single Arm Reverse Grip Pressdowns


----------



## lina (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi dvlmn! Thought your journal was closed!  So the move is end of October? Looking forward to it?

Why don't you post your weights? It helps me to track my strength


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 4, 2002)

Nope not closed, I just have been to busy and most of the time dont' have internet at work anymore so logging and being around is rare. And it doesn't look to get much better until after I move. 

I'm looking forward to it, San Diego is someplace I've wanted to live ever since the first day I visited the place. 

I don't post my weights before from week to week it varies because Jeff my training partner never wants to stick to a workout or training routine, so we change the exercises and order of them every week. After I move I'll start keeping track of the weights.  TP already said he'd help me figure out a good routine to try since I'll be training alone them and will be able to do whatever I need to to make the things work. 

But I'll try to start keeping track just for you.


----------



## Lorraine (Sep 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Hi Lorraine, how's it goin?  I'm alright just trying to staighten my life out again. I'm going to be moving to San Diego the end of october.
> 
> How have you been?  Is the rest helping heal your wrist like planned?
> ...



Hey there!

Yes, my wrist is healing.  Learning different skills that don't impact my wrist so much in the mean time.  Getting next year's competitions planned out and such.  There so much more planning to Fitness comps. than BB comps.  Geesh!  

Well, good luck with the move...it can be a pain, but at least it's somewhere that you want to move to.


----------



## irontime (Sep 5, 2002)

Hey buddy 
Well I'm back, so how was the ripping up over the summer for ya? I think I made one hell of an improvement and so do a lot of people as you can actually see stomach muscles.....without holding down the flab  that's a shocker eh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

hey dude, welcome back. and awesome job.

I improved but not as much as you from the sounds of it. 

Oh well, just means I'm down a case of beer.

So you around for the school year now?


----------



## irontime (Sep 5, 2002)

Yup, just got back a few days ago. I'll put up pics as soon as I can but I'll have to wait a week or two. It would look kind of suspicious if I borrowed the digi-cam to use for an assignment when we just got back


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 5, 2002)

roflmao uhhh yeah, that would raise a few questions. lol I got my camera again, i'll probably put some up sunday again. But the last month the diet has been off. but I'm back to it, just working way to much


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

well no pix

last thrusday:

chest:

4 sets Flat bench Hammer Strength Iso
3 sets Peck Deck
3 sets Incline Press
3 sets Cable Crossovers


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

shiat, I cant' remember what we did for exercises on friday. But I remember we were short on time so dropped the number of sets to 2/exercise, but increased the weight big. I like the new intensity that created and ended up being more sore than when we do 4 sets of everything.


----------



## lina (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Nope not closed, I just have been to busy and most of the time dont' have internet at work anymore so logging and being around is rare. And it doesn't look to get much better until after I move.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it, San Diego is someplace I've wanted to live ever since the first day I visited the place.
> ...



Hehe yeah we'll be waiting for you to track those weights!  No wonder you couldn' remember what you did if your routine varies.  I wouldn't either.  I guess that's the fun and non boring part is that you have a training partner and you can mix and match your workout!  You'll have to find a new partner when you move then!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

Nah when I move I'm gonna go by myself for a while, and see how I do.   But you never know, we'll see if somebody shows up every day and we just kinda end up working out consistently. Otherwise I'm planning on getting even more serious, and yes then I'll start logging my weights.  

Even though I'm a wimp compared to most around here. But I'll catch up. I know I can and will. 

How have you been?


----------



## lina (Sep 9, 2002)

I've been good busy  ! Today is my daughter's first day of school so I can hang around for 2 hours and play. My son went back last week.  The house is sure quiet without them though...

Don't worry bout comparing yourself with others around here because there is always someone who can push/pull more... it's your journal...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

I know, but I use that comparing as a way to push myself harder. It's not in a bad way, just a mental way to push myself that extra. (not sure if that made sense)

Wow, sounds cool you get to have a few hours to relax with no kids, after the whole summer it must feel good.


----------



## irontime (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey buddy, just decided to log on as I will be unable to for a couple of days. Decided to go to Edmonton and see the 'Slayer' and 'In Flames' concert, you know, just for kicks


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

sweet,  

how was 'In Flames' there music is good, I have some of there cd's, but haven't heard about how there concerts are.

and slayer I've seen a couple times. What did ya think of em?


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_



Hiya cutie, how are ya today?  Have a good weekend?


----------



## irontime (Sep 9, 2002)

Well I'm not sure how they are in concert, won't find out till tommorrow

You've heard of 'In Flames'? Right on, most people haven't heard of them and I only have the one CD 'Clayman' which absolutely kicks ass. I heard that this is their first tour in Canada so I'm glad to be there for this. 

And if Slayer is as good on stage as they are in CD, then this will be one kick ass show.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

whoops i read it wrong. roflmao, thought you said that's why you weren't here over the weekend. lol

Yeah, a freind of mine had me listen to there stuff once, and kinda got hooked. 

The 3 times I've seen slayer they were just as good as there cd's.  and the one place the sound wasn't the best, but they still sounded like there cd. 

heck, i'm not sure if they have ever been to the US, I've heard of them touring with US bands over in europe before but never here.


----------



## irontime (Sep 9, 2002)

That's what I've heard. They were on 'Much music' on the heavy metal hour and they said that they have never been to North America. Hell, I had to wait two months to get their CD 'cause it wasn't available in NA.  guess they had a change of heart.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

we don't have Much Music  all we have is the MTV crap.


----------



## irontime (Sep 9, 2002)

Trust me, your better off with MTV. All we get is one hour a week of heavy metal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

Other than MTV X and sometimes MTV 2. we have no heavy metal. 

damnnnn I miss my Headbangers Ball.  when I was in college it was 2 hrs of pure heavy metal video's. And it ran at midnight saturday night, and then was replayed at 4am sunday morning. So we'd party til 4 then all go watch MTV til morning then slept all day sunday. lmao


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm great..ready to go home!!! I did have a great weekend, thanks!~ ~did you?? HOW ARE U???


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

P. you can't go home yet. Soon though for you. I still have plenty of work ahead of me. 

My weekend was alright, worked both days, but went to see XXX at the IMAX theatre up in Dublin. Now that was cool and totally awesome. 

I don't really have any weekends until I move, I have every single one of them booked to work. But since I've been putting in all the nights as well, I have made them agree to only have me work from 8-4 on the weekends.  I'm seriously thinking I need a vacation once I move. lol

oh yeah, thanks for the help on the questions I'd sent ya. If you hear of somebody who deals with loans of that type could ya please let me know. 

Whatcha workin tonight at the new gym?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

You should vacation in the great rainy weathered hot spot we call Texas!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> damnnnn I miss my Headbangers Ball.



I wish they would bring back Headbangers Ball tooooo!!!

I miss it


----------



## Stacey (Sep 9, 2002)

Yes dear you do need a major Vacacation!  Ya come to TX if you want rain!! Lord knows we have that hear!! 

Your welcome for all that infor I sent you~ I wish I could have helped you more sweets!! I will let ya know if I hear of anyone who can do it though!!

I don't know what I am working tonight! I did legs on saturday.. I think I want just a cardio/ ab/ calves day..ya know.. but I know my brohter will show me something else cool to do. He said they have an awesome "butt" machine!!  sooo I am going to get him to show me that tonight!!
have a great night..don't work toooooooo hard!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 9, 2002)

Oooh, Oooh....is it a Butt Blaster?  If it is, you are so lucky....I wish they would get one of those at my gym


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 9, 2002)

Butt Blaster?  hmmm sounds kinda perverted **efg**

Well P. have a great time, I'm sure he'll make ya do something, sounds like he's gotten ya to work harder and get back into it even more than you were. 

I've never been to Texas, but I'd have to find a place to stay. But we all could have a little IM meeting since it sounds like there are a bunch of people here from Texas.  

and unlike you two, the work I'm stuck doing tonight isn't fun like yours. **efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

Today: 

45 Minutes Stair Master - Steady Pace Level 8 

Felt good to do some cardio. 

Rest of the week is going to be:

Wed - Shoulders, and Tri's
Thur - Back and Calves
Fri- Chest and Bi's


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

WOW Awesome cardio sweets!!
Yes, My brother really is working me hard! We have a deal..I help him w/ his diet~ And hes helping me w/ working out! 

Sooo You have never been to Texas huh!!! WELL, FG, Butterfly and I (I think Fade too..hes going to be our bodyguard) are all meeting up in November at a bodybuilding competition here in Houston!!!  You should come!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 10, 2002)

when is it?  that would be cool and a nice break even for a weekend to get away 

lol i was 15 short on the cardio since that stairmaster had a max time of 45 minutes. lol normally I go for an hour. 

sounds like you and your brother have a sweet deal going


----------



## Stacey (Sep 10, 2002)

I could never stay on the stairmaster for an HOUR!!  

I gotta check on that comp date for ya.. I know its at the beginning of November!! Be right back!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 11, 2002)

Sweet, it'll be right after my move most likely then.  We'll have to see.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 11, 2002)

Shoulders:

3 sets Seated Dumbell Presses
3 sets Hammer Behind the Neck Iso Presses
3 sets Cable Side Laterals
3 sets Reverse Incline ( sit on the incline bench facing the bench and motion is like a regular lateral. hit the rear shoulders)
3 sets Reverse Pec Deck

Tricep:
3 sets Seated Overhead Extension Machine
3 sets Assisted Dip Machine
3 sets Cable Pressdowns
3 sets Reverse Grip Cable Pressdowns


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

well this sucks, I didn't make it to the gym this morning, so only 3 days this week, but will try to sneak a day in on saturday night.


----------



## irontime (Sep 12, 2002)

And that's all I have to say about that


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

lmao ok gimpy.  

just 4 days straight getting up at 5:30 after workin til 10 or 11 every night is to much on me. Next week I'll be back to my Mon, Tues, Thur, Fri split.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Wuss.  I worked until 11 or 12 almost every M-Th this summer.  Still made it to the gym though.  Oh yeah, plus I commute 3 hours a day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

i thougth you split up your morning workouts though, I  just have problems going 4 days straight that early. 

tomorrow's back day. Any reccomendations there TP since Jeff is gone til next week.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

Typically, I do M-W and F.

Try either the one I did this morning or the one I did last week.  Don't worry about the weight just try to FAIL at the given rep range.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

cool, I'll let ya know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

which one you gonna try?  I made both up spur of the moment.  I have some core exercises and the number of sets and reps and order always vary.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

The one from today, but what are stiff arm pulls?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 12, 2002)

we discussed this before and I can never remember the name.....lat bar on a tri machine, standing but bent over slightly, arms locked and pushing down to hips....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 12, 2002)

ok yeah I forgot, those are good I love the burn I get from those.


----------



## lina (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey dvlmn,

I just tried this recently with my tuna/mayo combo.... I added maybe 1/4 apple diced very fine and put it into my tuna! Hmmm ...yum....talk about burst of flavor and sweetness! A treat for me! You should try it if you're tired of your usual tuna...

Anyhoo! Just stopped for a quick 'hi'!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

Got a back routine from TP. Thanks, it felt awesome. 

Pulldowns (all indented sets are drop sets):
1) 180 x 7
140 x 6
100 x 5

2) 180 x 5
140 x 5
100 x 5

3) 140 x 10

T-Bar:
Close grip, 1 drop set
3 plates x 5
2 plates x 5 
1 plate+25lbs  x 5

Wide grip, 1 drop set
3 plates+25lbs x 4
3 plates+25lbs x 5 
1 plate+25lbs x 5

1 set Dumbell Rows to hip:
85 x 10

Stiff Arm pulls:
3 sets of 20

Hyper Extensions:
3 sets of 15

Dumbell Shrugs:
90's x17
100's x 12
drop set
110's x 7
90's x 5


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey dvlmn,
> 
> I just tried this recently with my tuna/mayo combo.... I added maybe 1/4 apple diced very fine and put it into my tuna! Hmmm ...yum....talk about burst of flavor and sweetness! A treat for me! You should try it if you're tired of your usual tuna...
> ...



hiya lina, thanks for stopin in. 

i never would have thougth of that, I'll have to try it.  thanks.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice, my lats hurt today already!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

mine feel huge today already, I liked this workout. I'll definately be asking or more reccomendations after I'm on my own.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 13, 2002)

Try the one from last week next!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 13, 2002)

Good idea, Jeff will be back next week so I can have him make sure my form is right for deads, that's the only reason I didn't do that one first.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 16, 2002)

Chest:

4 sets Dumbell Inclines 
3 sets Pec Deck
3 sets Wide Hammer Iso Bench

(today was every f*(& body's chest day, it totally fuqed up what I was gonna do, ever time I was gonna do something everything was being used, that's why the exercises I did seem kinda odd. But on the Incline Dumbells I 2 of the sets were drop sets starting with the 70's which I'd never even gotten one rep with before and got 4 on one and 3 on the other set.  )

Bicep

4 drop sets Hammer Bicept Curl Machine
4 drop sets Low Cable Curls
3 sets Dumbell Hammer Curls


----------



## irontime (Sep 16, 2002)

Right on bro  awesome to see it jump from not even 1 up to 4.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks dude I'm tryin.  If Jeff had made it I'd have tried the 75's but without a spotter and since it was the first time getting the 70's I figured I'd just try them again.  Maybe in a couple weeks move up, well that or after I move to SD.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 18, 2002)

Did legs yesterday, knees were buggin me but still got a good workout in.

Quads:
4 sets Leg Extensions
5 sets Leg Press
3 sets Hack Squats

Quads:
4 sets Lieing Leg Curls
4 sets Seated Leg Curls

After I move I think I'm going to try the Leg program TP is doing. I've noticed that since I'm at 200lbs now I've had 3 people who have known me for a long time say my legs have gotten smaller 

Time to kick them into gear again, they are still the same stength just have to work on getting some size back.


----------



## irontime (Sep 18, 2002)

Shitty deal bro  But I have complete faith in ya that you will get them back, with reinforcements. 
On an off note, I will try and get new pics up on Tuesday, sound good?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 19, 2002)

thanks for the encouragment dude. 

Did arms today, forgot to pay attention to the number of sets so not gonna log it.  Just to much on my mind today. But tomorrow morning I'll know what's goin on, eithe rthey pay me or they don't and if they don't I walk. I have the money from the side job to cover my bills


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

Hi dvlmn!

How are you doing?



I just got some time for a quick check in before dinner.... and just saw you online so wanted to say 'hi'! Good thing bout dinner is just some leftovers so all I have to do is make pasta... (for the family)..


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 19, 2002)

I'm doin alright, just stressin about work, if that's what you want to call it. But might just have my side job left after tomorrow so I can have some free time to work on my resume and stuff for after I move to San Diego the end of October 

How have you been?


----------



## lina (Sep 19, 2002)

been bad lately 

Hopefully by next week I'll have my carb cravings under control...lol...I'm enjoying it too much I think 

So do you have a job waiting for you in San Diego or do you still have to go look for one?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 19, 2002)

I"m going to have to go look for one when I get there. I do have a side job from here that will let me log onto there network and do some month end stuff for them remotely.  So I will have a little money coming in right away


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 20, 2002)

Pulldowns (all indented sets are drop sets):
1) 180 x 6
160 x 6
140 x 5

2) 180 x 6
160 x 5
140 x 5

3) 160 x 6
140 x 5
120 x 5

Seated Cable Row with Pulldown Bar:
Close grip, 1 drop set
165  x 5
145  x 5 
130 x 5

Wide grip, 1 drop set
145 x 4
130 x 5 
115 x 5

1 set Dumbell Rows to hip:
90 x 10

Stiff Arm pulls:
4 sets to fail each

Dumbell Shrugs:
100's x 15
100's x 12
110's x 7
Drop set
100's x 8
80's x 5

Redid last week's back routine instead of the one with deads because I forgot (and to be honest didn't think jeff would do it) the scheme of that one. But next week I'm planning on doing it. But I think he's not going to agree to it because of the deads. 

So might stick with this one until I move. This one is awesome make me sore for 4 days last week.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 20, 2002)

Cool, but change is the key.  Next week try doing it w/o drop sets but decrease the weight and add reps.  Or go heavier and work past failure instead of drops with Jeff's assistance.

Or mix up the order.  Do 3 sets of dumbbell rows first.  Then go to pulldowns, etc.

Change is what keeps the muscles growing....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 23, 2002)

Yep I know, that's why changed the rows to the cable ones instead of t-bar


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 23, 2002)

Chest:

3 Drop sets Flat Dumbell Bench Press
3 Drop Sets Incline Press in Smith Rack
3 Drop Sets Hammer Decline Press

Shoulders:

3 sets side laterals
3 sets Upright Rows
3 sets Bent over Laterals


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 23, 2002)

Like the drops now, ehh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 23, 2002)

lol, actually it was jeff's idea this time.   But yeah, I've always done them. They can be adicting since you get to go heavy but still end up getting the reps. Whenever I do low reps I feel like I've been lazy.  It's a bad trap for me to get into. I have to work on that.


----------



## irontime (Sep 23, 2002)

Know what you mean, I've been doing heavy sets and then dropping the weight in half for over a year now. I just love the feel of burning out.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 24, 2002)

Quads:

3 sets Hack Squats
6 sets Leg Presses (Single Leg)

Quads:
4 sets Seated Leg Curl (last 2 were drop sets)
3 sets Lying Leg Curl (all drop sets)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2002)

Back:

3 sets T bar Rows
3 sets Cybex Machine Rows
3 sets Cybex Pulldown Rows
3 sets Behind the Neck Pulldowns
3 sets Hyper Extension Machine


----------



## irontime (Sep 26, 2002)

Good to see that your keeping a routine going, so when's the big move bro?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

Height: 6'
Weight: 205
Chest: 43.5
Waist: 33.5
Arms: 15.75
Forearms: 13
Thighs: 23.75
Calves: 15

Well it's been  6.5 weeks since I measured last. I've been eating the best I can. and TP's diet was working but all the problems with work and stuff I've backed off because I can't stay as strict as I want to be right now. So I've been doing the carb cycling as close to the plan as possible. Just not as strict about it.


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2002)

Dude, you are sure gaining some size across the back or the shoulders


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

Bi's:

3 drop sets Hammer Stength Curls
3 drop sets Low Cable Curls
3 drop sets Incline Curls

tri's:
3 drop sets Dip Machine
3 drop sets Overhead extension machine
3 drop sets rope pressdowns


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks kuso, I apreciate it.


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey man, you`re the one doing the work 

So how`s things with the work situation going?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Good to see that your keeping a routine going, so when's the big move bro?



Oct 28th is the day I'm moving my stuff down there. Then I'll be living with friends until I get my job situation figured out and my own place. I already have my gym membership so when I'm not out looking for jobs I'll have plenty of time to hit the gym.  

They have some good temp agencies down there that supply new employees to guys like qualcom. So I might just do that and see if I can't get a job with qualcom. Well that or try the PT thing with 24hr Fitness. Since you don't have to be certified to do that, and if the money would be enough for me to be comfortable. I may try for that the first week there so I can get my life in order and some semblence of a routine. So I can be ready to do TP's carb cycling diet, strict for a full 12 weeks starting the beginning of january.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm working full days during the day and then about 4-5 hrs at night on the side job until I move. 

I'm saving everything so when I get down to San Diego I don't freak out over money right away, and panic and take just any job. 

So far things are working out. I have everything set up for the move so now I just have to pack an hour or so every night


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2002)

Good luck with it!

I know what it`s like to make a big move without much idea about work etc when you get there...........builds character though


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

lol plus it's someplace I've wanted to live for a long time. And I'm lucky enough to have friends who will let me stay at there place for a while. So if there was ever a good time to move it's now. 

And I'm only about 30-40 minutes from the beach down there. So more motivation to get them damn abs I've been in search of. lmao


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2002)

Oh yeah....and lotsa babes in bikini`s to be looking to impress too 

Make sure your new place has a guest room


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

well the guest room is gonna double as an office. But that's the plan. I'm looking at a 2 bedroom place for around 800-900 

So stop on by we'll give albald, PB, Nikegurl, and whoever else is in So. Cal, as well as anybody else who wants to stop by (P, FG, Butterfly & Fade?)  and get together and have one big party.


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2002)

Now THAT sounds like a plan


----------



## irontime (Sep 27, 2002)

Damn, sounds like fun bro  Wish I was up there ah well, one day. 
Pics are looking good  Definitely more muscle mass and fat loss. Way to go, I'm proud of ya  I just talked to the guy in the media room and he said I should be able to rent out the digi-cam on Monday so I should have new ones up then. Rent it  That son of a bitch, last year they just let me go ahead and use it. fricken bastard


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks dude, not sure if you'll owe me a case of beer yet though. And ya know either way it'll be paid after ya get outa school. So we'll have a party down here for ya. Sound good?


----------



## irontime (Sep 27, 2002)

Sounds Great! Sucks that it is still a ways away, but definitely will be done


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 27, 2002)

hey dvlmn - your back is wider AND your waist is smaller!  that's good stuff.  i see definite progress!  don't be so hard on yourself.  (ya trying to be like me or something?)

seriously - you've definitely made improvements!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)

WHOAAAAAAAA MAMA!!!!!      :bounce: 

YOU ARE LOOKING FINE HONEY!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Sep 27, 2002)




----------



## lina (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> well the guest room is gonna double as an office. But that's the plan. I'm looking at a 2 bedroom place for around 800-900
> 
> So stop on by we'll give albald, PB, Nikegurl, and whoever else is in So. Cal, as well as anybody else who wants to stop by (P, FG, Butterfly & Fade?)  and get together and have one big party.



Hi dvlmn!

How are ya?!!! You are progressing very well!! Great work!!!    Wow, you got lots of kisses from P!!! 
Like everyone said, great back and shoulders!  Have you seen lots of increase in strength on this diet?  Keep it up!

San Diego sounds pretty affordable! 800-900? Is that right in the city or suburbs?  I can't believe that cheap well compared to Boston area!

Am I invited too?   When is the housewarming party?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> hey dvlmn - your back is wider AND your waist is smaller!  that's good stuff.  i see definite progress!  don't be so hard on yourself.  (ya trying to be like me or something?)
> 
> seriously - you've definitely made improvements!



thanks,  I"m trying, and sure maybe I am being like you.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

thanks P. **blushing** ya sure know how to make me smile.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Hi dvlmn!
> ...



of course your invited to. Most definately.  

I'm looking at a place in El Cajon, which is a suburb just to the east of San Diego.  It's majorly afordable compared to here, that same place would be 1600 here in San Jose. 

Actually yeah through everything I've been gaining quite a bit in strength. Before I was right at Jeff's level and now for the last week or so have been going past him now on every exercise. And have gotten new personal bests on evey exercise.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Yesterday 9/30/02

bi's:
3 sets 21's
3 sets hammer curls (showed up late so only did 2 exercises)

tri's:
3 supersets Pushdowns with overhead extension
3 sets Dips
3 sets Dumbell kickbacks


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Today
Quads:
6 sets Bodymaster Super Leg press machine
4 sets Verticle Leg Press
3 sets Leg Extensions

Calves:
4 sets Sanding Calf Raises
4 sets Seated Calf Raises


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> And have gotten new personal bests on evey exercise.


That's my boy *sniff* I'm so proud of you 

Right on bro,  You are sure coming a long ways fast.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2002)

DV -- you gotta give us weights and reps to keep us interested!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks IT, have a long ways to go yet. But gotta start somewere. 

Ok, Ok TP, I'll start keeping track of weights and reps. I was gonna wait til after I move since it's easier to keep track when Jeff isn't there. Like you noticed I did have weights on all the back exercises and things when I work out alone. I'm going to start taking a journal with the the gym to make sure as well. 

**testing memmory** alright here was today's. 


Quads:
6 sets Bodymaster Super Leg press machine
15x270
15x290
15x310
10x340
8x310
12x290

4 sets Verticle Leg Press
15x 2plates/side
15x 2plates+25/side
12x 3 plates/side
15x 2plates+25/side

3 sets Leg Extensions
3 sets 12x 120

didn't keep track of weight on calves.


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DV -- you gotta give us weights and reps to keep us interested!


Ya, cater to your audience bitch!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Only if they are paying attention, and give me good advice.  Well that an I needed to start doing that anyway to get used to doing it when I move.   

bro, I think we need another challenge for another case of beer. After I move wanna see who has the most improment on legs in 12 weeks? 

Whatcha think, or do ya have a better suggestion?


----------



## irontime (Oct 1, 2002)

Ya what the hell. So who won this one? We both had good improvement over the summer.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

I think you made more improvement though. I'll let ya have that one. But the leg one will be mine. So wanna start it the first week of Nov?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Only if they are paying attention, and give me good advice.



Hmmm....thought I did....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> Hmmm....thought I did....



Yep you did and do, that's why I catered to you wanting to see reps and weights!!


----------



## lina (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DV -- you gotta give us weights and reps to keep us interested!



Hey how come when I asked for them... you said 'later'?  

All TP had to do was post one sentence...... 
and voila?!!! 

Just joking of course!

Looks good dvlmn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

Back:

4 sets Assisted Pullups
  15@BW-60 so net 145
  13@BW-40 so net 165
  12@BW-30 so net 175
  (8@Bw-30 so net 175 droped 7@BW-50 so net 155)

3 sets Hammer Iso Front Pulldowns (single armed)
  14@70
  (10@90 + 5@70)
  13@80

3 sets (Like seated rows but sanding and set cable at waist high, new one made up by jeff. )
?? don't remember the weight was busy trying to get form and feel right, think it was like 45, (don't like this exercise much, won't be doing it again)

3 sets Reverse Grip Barbell Rows on smith machine

15@110
14@140
(10@140+5@110)

Hamstrings
4 sets Lying Leg Curls

15@75
14@90
13@90+4@75
8@90+6@75

3 sets Standing Leg Curls ( new machine so went light to make sure form was right)
15@30
15@35
15@40


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Hey how come when I asked for them... you said 'later'?
> ...



Because I was gonna wait til I moved, but decided to start now.  You were gonna get the info, just a little later. eheheheh


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Thanks IT, have a long ways to go yet. But gotta start somewere.
> 
> Ok, Ok TP, I'll start keeping track of weights and reps. I was gonna wait til after I move since it's easier to keep track when Jeff isn't there. Like you noticed I did have weights on all the back exercises and things when I work out alone. I'm going to start taking a journal with the the gym to make sure as well.
> ...



DV, this is confusing me.  Are those 15 reppers working sets or warm ups?  If warmups -- dont tell us about those, we only care about WORKING SETS -- the ones that'll make you grow.  If those are workings sets (1) you are doing to many sets (2) you are doing to many reps.

Also, now that you post this I see a big problem that I couldn't have addressed before.

Whenever I see "perfect" rep ranges, like 15, 12, 10, 8, 6 -- I am HIGHLY suspicious that you are not training with enough intensity (which is a lifting term of art by the way).

Most often you should be training to failure and if you are you should not fail each time on these convenience rep ranges unless it is you mind failing before the muscle.  You'll notice I frequently get 5 reps, 7, 9, 11 etc....


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I think you made more improvement though. I'll let ya have that one. But the leg one will be mine. So wanna start it the first week of Nov?


Hey you did pretty good yourself, I think the only thing that gave me an advantage was I had the mountains to do every week. It's a good system as once you get half way you want to stop but you can't cause your'e stuck on a frickin mountain!

First week of Nov, sounds fine. Actually I'm glad that you thought of this idea, I haven't been paying enough attention to my legs and this should give me some more inspiration. Ahh, I can already taste the cold refreshing liquid


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> DV, this is confusing me.  Are those 15 reppers working sets or warm ups?  If warmups -- dont tell us about those, we only care about WORKING SETS -- the ones that'll make you grow.  If those are workings sets (1) you are doing to many sets (2) you are doing to many reps.
> 
> Also, now that you post this I see a big problem that I couldn't have addressed before.
> ...



They are work sets, we do so many sets because we only do like 3 exercises. And I thought for legs higher reps should be your goal?

And the 15 is just a goal I set, yeah I should up the weight and just go to total failure. That's a mental thing I need to work on.

However on some like today's, I normally fail around between 8-11 and then the rest to the 15 are forced reps. 

I have to get over getting a number of reps set in my mind, and just go for it. That's waht your telling me, right?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> First week of Nov, sounds fine. Actually I'm glad that you thought of this idea, I haven't been paying enough attention to my legs and this should give me some more inspiration. Ahh, I can already taste the cold refreshing liquid



Yeah being stuck on the middle of a mountain kinda forces ya to have to finish. lol

Enjoy it while it lasts dude, because you'll be oweing me after this leg one. So pix and measurements need to be up on Nov 4. 
sound good?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

What I am telling you is that each set needs to be of adequate intensity, in the bodybuliding sense.  Otherwise its a waste of your time.  

You should pick a weight and have a numer in mind -- say this set will be 6.  Just because you get 6, DOES NOT mean you should stop.  Get 7 or 8 or 17 if that is failure.  Then the next set up the weight accoringly so that you expect to get 6.  If you only get 5 than you know next time you NEED to get 6.  If you get 6 plus 2 assisted write it down like this:

6+2, that way we know, and you know!


----------



## irontime (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Enjoy it while it lasts dude, because you'll be oweing me after this leg one. So pix and measurements need to be up on Nov 4.
> sound good?


I'll try to get the digi-cam, but shouldn't be a problem


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

ok it, sounds good. Should be fun.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> What I am telling you is that each set needs to be of adequate intensity, in the bodybuliding sense.  Otherwise its a waste of your time.
> 
> You should pick a weight and have a numer in mind -- say this set will be 6.  Just because you get 6, DOES NOT mean you should stop.  Get 7 or 8 or 17 if that is failure.  Then the next set up the weight accoringly so that you expect to get 6.  If you only get 5 than you know next time you NEED to get 6.  If you get 6 plus 2 assisted write it down like this:
> ...



Ok cool, forced reps won't be very often after I move. But good point on writing them down that way. I'm gonna keep a paper log of everything and take it to the gym with me after I move as well.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 2, 2002)

good idea


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

Didn't feel good this morning so just did abs and cardio

60 minutes on the stairs on Steady Pace average level 6.6


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

hey at least you got your ass up and did something, that's the main thing I've been slacking it a bit but should get back to normal as I hired a couple more people and can take more nights off. 

I'm going to go for this thingy, wanna try it out too?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=181291#post181291


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 3, 2002)

After a quick review it sounds interesting.  I'll read it latter and see.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> hey at least you got your ass up and did something, that's the main thing I've been slacking it a bit but should get back to normal as I hired a couple more people and can take more nights off.
> 
> I'm going to go for this thingy, wanna try it out too?
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=181291#post181291



You just got back to school to. Those are the hardest days to resist the urge to just go party.

Sounds tough and would be a good challenge, I'd try it at the same time if ya wait til Nov. Right now it's not an option since I don't have a full day were I don't work. 

Sounds like one hell of a challenge though.


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

Well I'm planning to go ahead with it on Tuesday, but if it works out good who knows  might do it in November too.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

Well you can be the guine pig and try it out. And if it works then gonna have to try it in Nov.


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

Oh geeze can I? My, what a pal


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 3, 2002)

hey, if I had a full day I'd give it a try with ya. But right now need to save up as much $$ as possible to tide me over til I get a job after I move.


----------



## irontime (Oct 3, 2002)

I know buddy, but I haven't been giving you enough of a hard time lately, I better pick it up


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 4, 2002)

just poping into say hi, and your progress looks great, keep it up, looking good.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 4, 2002)

thanks tank, I'm anxious to see how I do after I move. Since I'll be training alone.


----------



## irontime (Oct 5, 2002)

It's a bit of a switch as you won't be able to go as heavy, but it's also nice that you are not relying on anybody else.  has it's good's and bad's. You'll do fine


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 7, 2002)

i train alone all the time, its hard to find dedicated people around here. but one thing i learned is that, if you really want something, you and only you can push yourself harder. it brings out more focus and intensity from yourself. and after awhile somebody will see how dedicated you are and maybe they'll ask if you want to start training together.good luck in SD.  you'll do fine.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks tank. Hope ya had a great weekend. I'm starting to notice what you mean by the intensity and focus. For the last month or so I've been wanting to, and Jeff's been missing quite a bit. So when he's not there I'm actually harder on myself and my workouts are better. It seems like he'd rather just lift to maintain and not grow, and it kind of makes it harder for me to keep pushing harder and harder. But when I get to SD it'll be all me, I'll just have to make sure I don't slack when I first get there.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

Shoulders: (Jeff wasn't there so it was all by myself with lots of drop sets)

3 sets Dumbell Presses:
60x11
(70x1 + 60x4 + 50x4)
60x4 + 50x5

3 sets Hammer ISO Military Press:
70x5 + 45x5
80x4 + 55x4
70x4 + 45x5

3 sets Dumbell Side Laterals:
30x7 + 25x5
30x5 + 25x6
25x8 + 20x6

3 sets (sit on incline bench facing the seat and do laterals(not sure the name of it)

30x14
30x8 + 25x3
25x13

3 sets reverse pec deck:

80x12
110x8 + 90x3
110x7 + 90x5

was running really late today, so instead of doing chest and shoulders I decided to just do shoulders.


----------



## irontime (Oct 7, 2002)

If you are going harder when your'e by yourself then you should have no problem. Just have to find a spotter every now and then when you go really heavy. Plus it takes a hell of a lot less time. Less bullshitting and less waiting around.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 3 sets (sit on incline bench facing the seat and do laterals(not sure the name of it)



How about bent over laterals?  Its just a variation of it.  And I agree with IT, BTW.  I have lifted in many many gyms, none shunned asking for a spot or two or three....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

yep TP, I like it because there is no cheating because your upper body is against the seat. 

But I do regular bent over laterals, both with dumbells and cables. Just today decided to do them on the incline bench. 

and yep, I'll just have to ask for a spot if I need it. After all whenever somebody asks me I always help them out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

Funny though, just today I got asked to spot some dude on the bench....he was such a pain in the ASS.  I'll avoid spotting him in the future.  He comes half way across the gym to ask for a spot then proceeds to bench around 200.

He informs me that he'd like to get 10.  By the 5th rep he was having major trouble.  I gave a slight bit on 6 and 7, than on 8, which should be the last I helped a lot.  He goes for another which I practically have to upright row, THEN ANOTHER which I practically need to deadlift!  Give me a break.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 7, 2002)

lol, I've only run into that once. But that was also the only time I've ever seen the guy in the gym. lmao

Hey since your only doing Samoan Dead, i think it was. you got one rep in today. lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 7, 2002)

Sumo deadlift, as in sumo wrestler.....

and yeah, good point!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

lmao yeah, I knew it started with an S. lmao

Quads:
3 sets Hack Squats (weight doesn't include the machine)
450x11
500x9
540x6

3 sets Single Legged Leg Presses (includes sled weight)
320x13
370x8
320x11

3 sets Leg Extensions
190x16
(210x5+190x6)
(220x3+200x3+180x3)

Hamstrings:

3 sets Seated Leg Curls
220x13
245x11
260x2+245x6

3 sets Laying Leg Curls
90x11
(90x7+60x3)
(90x5+60x4)


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

Holy shit, I have a bad feeling about this leg bet coming up Your'e doing awesome bud


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 8, 2002)

IT, you doin that arm thingy today?


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey dvlmn!

Looking good bud!

Impressive weights!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Holy shit, I have a bad feeling about this leg bet coming up Your'e doing awesome bud



Thanks, I need to start doing squats though. I have a bad track record of messing up my lower back every time I do them. 

Guess maybe I should just throw them in light into a routine like this one. And then slowly just keep adding weight until it can be a main exercise. Any advice on this idea guys?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

Thanks Lina  Welcome back.


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Guess maybe I should just throw them in light into a routine like this one. And then slowly just keep adding weight until it can be a main exercise. Any advice on this idea guys?


Errr, ya, Just do squats really really fast. 1 set a week with moderate weight, then drink a case of beer after each exercise. You should win the bet easily with this one.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Errr, ya, Just do squats really really fast. 1 set a week with moderate weight, then drink a case of beer after each exercise. You should win the bet easily with this one.



was that half squats I should be shooting for as well?


----------



## irontime (Oct 8, 2002)

Ya, why strain yourself?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 8, 2002)

awww the beer later, well that and getting my legs built up more is plenty motivation. So I'll just keep workin on it.


----------



## lina (Oct 8, 2002)

Hmmmm....

I better get to bed before dvlmn says something...

Hiyaz! 

Beer?  You too!?  Don't let TP brainwash you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> So I'll just keep workin on it.




Yeah!!!    You just keep workin it!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

nah Lina, this is another of me and IT's challenges for a case of beer. Personally I prefer Long Island Tea's, but you can't buy that by the case. lol


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah!!!    You just keep workin it!!!!!



Yeah you would like that wouldn't ya.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 9, 2002)

chest:

3 sets Hammer Iso Incline Press

90/side x 11
115/side x 5 + 90/side x 5
115/side x 4 + 90/side x 5

3 Sets Dumbell Incline Fly

50x9
60x5 + 50x4
60x4 + 50x4

3 sets Hammer ISO flat bench

100/side x 5 + 90/side x 4
90/side x 5 + 70/side x 4
90/side x 4 + 70/side x 5

3 sets Cable Crossovers

60x13
70x6 + 60x4
70x5 + 60x5

was late getting there. so did this with very little rest between sets. Whole workout took 40 minutes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hmmmm....
> 
> I better get to bed before dvlmn says something...
> ...



Hey Lina!  What the heck is this....since when have I pushed beer on anyone!

Sure, blame TP, he's everyones scapegoat....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 10, 2002)

That was a great workout yesterday Dvlmn.   But where's the food?   I know you ate!!!

Here's a tip -- WRITE IT DOWN!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 10, 2002)

Wha??? Do you realize how much extra work that is? Besides, if uus guys started writing down what we ate then you girls would be all over us to straighten up, women, geeze


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 10, 2002)

well then IT, shouldn't that teach you that you shouldn't be eating bad?   Maybe it will make you own up to your diet!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Wha??? Do you realize how much extra work that is? Besides, if uus guys started writing down what we ate then you girls would be all over us to straighten up, women, geeze



I write what I eat.


----------



## irontime (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> well then IT, shouldn't that teach you that you shouldn't be eating bad?   Maybe it will make you own up to your diet!!!!



 Nice try babe!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I write what I eat.




See IT, it isn't that much work.

Are you saying you're not the "man" that TP is????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

So you really want to know what I ate yesterday, since I didn't get to go home from work at all between jobs.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

Back:

3 sets Hammer Iso Behind the neck Pulldown

125/side x 13
135/side x  9
135/side x 7 + 90/side x 5

3 sets Single Arm Pulldowns

13 x 60
11 x 70
7 x 70 + 5 x60

Seated Cable Rows

11 x 100
7 x 120 + 5 x 100
6 x 120 + 5 x 100

Row Machine

13 x 150
11 x 165
8 x 180 + 5 x 165


----------



## irontime (Oct 10, 2002)

sorry to take up your journal space for this buddy, but I've just GOT to retaliate.



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> See IT, it isn't that much work.
> 
> Are you saying you're not the "man" that TP is????


Let me get this straight, he writes everything down which makes him a man. You write everything down soooo....... Care to admit something Fitgirl?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

OKAY Since MRS. FG Has left.. Come On BIG D~ What did u eat today????


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

hey there IT, how ya feeling today?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

oh ya... HI!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

hiya P.  How ya doin?

today eating isn't to bad, yesterday it sucked. lol


----------



## irontime (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> hey there IT, how ya feeling today?


My usual, drunk.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

whatcha doin?  trying to get rid of that case of beer your gonna owe me soon?  NO claiming that you drank it won't get you out of it.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

You know I am just pickin' on ya!!

I am doing great..especially now..leaving work in 10 minutes!!!!  have a great night!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 10, 2002)

gotta work so you have fun for me there P.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 10, 2002)

No prob!!! 
Bye!! Have fun to!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> sorry to take up your journal space for this buddy, but I've just GOT to retaliate.
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight, he writes everything down which makes him a man. You write everything down soooo....... Care to admit something Fitgirl?



You are lucky IT, I was expecting you to call me a woman!!!

Good point though, what do you have to say about thta Fit babe?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Let me get this straight, he writes everything down which makes him a man. You write everything down soooo....... Care to admit something Fitgirl?




NO!!!!  Uh uh -- you're not gonna try to weezle your way outta this one.

Or is it that you're just jealous that even A GIRL is more of a man than you are??

Yeah, me too D, sorry to take up space in your journal, but if you're not gonna do it, someone has to....


----------



## irontime (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Or is it that you're just jealous that even A GIRL is more of a man than you are??


You heard it here first folks, Firgirl has a penis.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

lmao@fg, not a problem, it's kinda cool having people chatting in my journal.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

Bi's:

3 sets Low Cable Straight Bar Curls

65x11
65x9 + 55x4
60x9 + 50x 4

3 sets Dumbell Preacher Bench Curls

30x13
30x10 + 25x3
35x6 + 25x3

3 Sets Machine Negatives (don't know weight because we just added the extra resistence to each others sets)

Tri's:
3 sets Machine Overhead Extensions
190x13
205x11
220x9

3 sets Pushdowns
100x17
120x13
(140x6 + didn't count just kept dropping it 20lbs and going to fail each time)

2 sets Machine Dips

240x11
260x9


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> You heard it here first folks, Firgirl has a penis.




HAAAA, I wish.    Then at least I'd know I was gonna get some!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

Good point there FG, but you'd probably never leave the house either.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 11, 2002)

Isn't that the truth!!!!!!!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 11, 2002)

Damn bro, you've got some heavy weight going there, awesome  I think I'll try for that 12 hour shit tommorrow, hope that works out


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 11, 2002)

Thanks dude,  I don't know why but all the tri exercises today felt really awesome and I was able to handle going heavy. Definately not gonna complain. Felt awesome. 

good luck on that 12 hr workout.


----------



## irontime (Oct 11, 2002)

Well, cancel that one! Bastards only have the gym open for 4 hours a day over the weekend, I forgot that it's a long weekend and they shorten their hours for that.
I told buddy what I wanted to do and he said that I would have to wait untill next Saturday untill the gym is open for twelve hours straight. Goddamnit, this is getting on the annoying side!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 14, 2002)

have you not eaten today at all D?  What about workouts?  Did you do anything this morning......or this weekend?  

heeellllooooooooo -- I need a progress report!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

Chest:

3 sets Pec Dec

80x15 ( thought we were gonna do 2 warm ups, but was wrong )
110x12
120x8

3 sets Incline Press in Smith Rack

140x13
160x10
160x6 + 110x5

3 sets Hammer Iso Flat Bench

2plates/side x 13
2 plates/side x 11
2 plates/side x 8 + 1plate&35/side x 4

3 sets Cable Crossovers

Shoulders:

3 sets Dumbell Presses
8 x 60
5+1 x 65
11x55
(new best for these) 

3 sets Lateral Machine
70x11
80x5+60x5
70x8+50x5

3 sets Upright Rows

12x90
4x140+6x90
4x110+5x90

3 sets bent over laterals
25x14
24x11
25x11


very weird day. Jeff did one set up presses and quite said his shoulder was aching again. So finished the shoulder stuff by myself.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> have you not eaten today at all D?  What about workouts?  Did you do anything this morning......or this weekend?
> 
> heeellllooooooooo -- I need a progress report!!



Hiya FG, weekends I've been taking off until I move and the I might do cardio on them.  

How was yoru weekend?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 14, 2002)

My weekend was chalk full of stuff....from painting and pulling weeds to running up and down a ladder helping with more cable running and exercise at the gym.

Taking off weekends, huh??   I thought I said no more excuses.   The more you "take off" the harder it's going to get where you want to get.   Quit taking off and start picking up the slack!!
 
Don't make me put you back in time out!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

WHOA MAMA SHE TOLD YOU!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> My weekend was chalk full of stuff....from painting and pulling weeds to running up and down a ladder helping with more cable running and exercise at the gym.
> 
> Taking off weekends, huh??   I thought I said no more excuses.   The more you "take off" the harder it's going to get where you want to get.   Quit taking off and start picking up the slack!!
> ...



It wasn't excuses, I never lifted on the weekends. And other than that worked both days. And tried to spend some time with friends the nights before I leave. As well as packing some more things.

lol I though you were just talkin the gym, and yes that I took off the rest of it  was work!!. Just not working out. So there


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 14, 2002)

Well.......I guess if you were working, then you weren't fluffin' huh?

Okay --


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

he still needs a whoopin'


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

bring it on.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

WHERES FG!!?????? I Need some help!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

you gonna try to make me do arobics or something?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

YA! That would be funny to watch!! lMAO!

just kidding with you!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

eheheh I'm a white boy, I don't dance. But never know might try it when I move, to try to incease my flexability. Plus it might be a good way to meet girls.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 14, 2002)

Very good thinking!
I think you should join a YOGA class when u move...LMAO! Hey ~ Its a great place to meet girls ~ And they would be thinking ..DAMN ~ He Is FLEXIBLE!!! Yum!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> Very good thinking!
> I think you should join a YOGA class when u move...LMAO! Hey ~ Its a great place to meet girls ~ And they would be thinking ..DAMN ~ He Is FLEXIBLE!!! Yum!



"and sen-si-tive!"


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 14, 2002)

they, now this might just work.


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> eheheh I'm a white boy, I don't dance. But never know might try it when I move, to try to incease my flexability. Plus it might be a good way to meet girls.


Hey, you never know.  I always see chicks hanging around the 'fruity' guy  So you might be on to something.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Hey, you never know.  I always see chicks hanging around the 'fruity' guy  So you might be on to something.



I knew there was a reason they hang around you.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

Didn't go to the gym today, woke up feelin like shiat.  Headache, and body aches   plus the side job they have a bunch of people who have the flu right now. So figured it would be better to get some sleep to try to keep from catching it. or having it get worse if that's what I caught.


----------



## irontime (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I knew there was a reason they hang around you.


Shit, should have seen that one comming.

I'm probably skipping the gym today too. Drank way too much yesturday, and I must have caught that flu cause I'm feeling a little sick too


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

Was that the bottle flu that you seem to have caught?  


And hey at least one of use is drinking, I haven't drank in almost 2 months.  lmao it's healthy but have to admit I'm starting to get thirsty.


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

Hope you feel better 

Get plenty of rest!

Take care!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 15, 2002)

rest?? what's that, I barely remember what that is. lol

I feel better this evening we'll see how I feel in the morning.  3 more hours til I get outa work. 

Thanks Lina.


----------



## lina (Oct 15, 2002)

oh fooey! You're still at work!

Good place to meet girls....hmmmm....

1. da gym (been there, done that right?)
2. church
3. grocery store
4. bar
5. none of the above....

I pick #5. Probably the best way is through friends... my hubby and I met through a blind date!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> rest?? what's that, I barely remember what that is. lol



I think I once heard that it is something humans engage in during once or twice a lifetime akin to a bear's winter hybernation.  Or something like that.


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Good place to meet girls....hmmmm....
> 
> 1. da gym (been there, done that right?)
> ...


 Ya, go for it bro! I can just picture dvlmn sitting next to a hottie in church as he raises his voice in choir.


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

ROTFLMAO.....with his slipnot tatto uncovered  and pantera drifting up from his walkmans headphones.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> 
> I think I once heard that it is something humans engage in during once or twice a lifetime akin to a bear's winter hybernation.  Or something like that.



I think I remember hearing something about that. But I thought it was an Urban Myth.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> ROTFLMAO.....with his slipnot tatto uncovered  and pantera drifting up from his walkmans headphones.



Ironic part is that would be something I'd do if for some reason I had to go to church.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> Good place to meet girls....hmmmm....
> 
> ...



Nope, through friends is how I now have an ex-wife. So I'm trying for the #1


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Ironic part is that would be something I'd do if for some reason I had to go to church.


LMAO, I remember when my mom made me go. The preacher was going off on some bullshit how we would "Rather be swimming instead of going to church, Or you would rather be at the arcade"

I let out a wise crack and said "It's closed on Sunday's" I said it a little bit louder than I intended, and the whole fricken place heard it.  For some reason my mom and the pastor didn't think it was that funny


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

roflmao, yeah parents made me go til I graduated High School. lmao by then I was sleeping through it every sunday. Hell allways got plenty of rest for that.


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

Wow, looking at us now I'd say our parents plan kinda backfired on them eh?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

lmao yeah no kidding. Plus last year when I went home for christmas my grandma was like. "so your all settled there in San Jose, what church do you go to" and i was just like "none, I'm to busy" she didn't like that much but knew enough to drop the subject. 

heheeh, my parents are cool. They might mention it once, but drop the subject right away. That or know enough to not even bring the subject up.


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

right on, I hate going home for Christmas, my mom always has the place decorated to the nuts. 
I should bring her my home made Christmas decoration, A couple pf years ago I was getting pissed about all the Christmas shit being put out before Halloween, so I went, spent $40 on a wreath, garland, tinsil, lights, bows, etc. and in two hours I made a damn near professional looking 'pentagram wreath'  It pisses off a few people but most think it's hilarious. I actually just put it up again on the weekend


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

sweet wreath. Hang it on your front door for christmas. **efg**

I don't mind the decorations and stuff, it's something my mom takes pride in so I just tell her they are nice. But yeah it's BS they ahve that crap out before halloween already.

I only go home for christmas every other year though. It costs to much to fly back every year.


----------



## irontime (Oct 16, 2002)

Actually it's hanging from the front window, that way everybody gets to see it when they are walking to school 

Know what you mean about the pride in it thing. Last year my mom went on an 'angel kick' and had the whole damn house covered in angels. It was kinda funny as she was making a lot of them and asked me if I wanted one and of course I said 'no' (she was expecting that) and I said 'Actually I do have my one favorite angel" Her face lit up and she said "REALLY?" to which I replied, "Ya, but he fell"  She wasn't too impressed


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks for the bday wishes D!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 16, 2002)

no prob NT, how ya have a great one. And have a few for me as well.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 16, 2002)

I can do that for sure!


----------



## lina (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> Nope, through friends is how I now have an ex-wife. So I'm trying for the #1



Oh I guess what works for me didn't work for you! 

I didn't know you were hooked before!

Yeah, da gym is a good place, I agree ! 

OK, you'll have me bothering you every day now to change your countdown! You asked for it! 

Just popped in for a quick hi and to update my journal... nighty night!


----------



## kuso (Oct 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Oh I guess what works for me didn't work for you!



So you mean that list is where you go to pick up chicks?


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> So you mean that list is where you go to pick up chicks?



Was is dis kus? Pick on 'Pick-on-Lina' day today?!!!

Oh, vell my friend if you've seen the chicks at MY gym....

like they walked right outa Muscle and Fitness Hers!!!

Ofcourse they have the ultimate accessories to match with da mucles....fake boobs!!   Nuttin wrong with that cauz they look faboo!!

So kuso, tell us where you met your wife then? at church?


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

Good morning devil!

Rise and shine for 11 more days!!

Wohoo!!!



Have a good day!


----------



## kuso (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> 
> 
> Was is dis kus? Pick on 'Pick-on-Lina' day today?!!!
> ...



Pick on you??? Never...if you were picking up girls at anyplace you`d be my hero for life  

As for my wife........well, maybe another time...when IT and dvlmn aren`t around lol


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

Kuso, stop being selfish!

You are keeping the stash of eligible girls for yourself!!!

Share with your friends!


----------



## kuso (Oct 17, 2002)

Eh? I thought it was you picking up all the strgglers?  

Either way...guy`s understand....you share everything, accept chicks!


----------



## irontime (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> As for my wife........well, maybe another time...when IT and dvlmn aren`t around lol


Eh??? Well I don't know about you dvlmn, but I am deeply offended. Kuso, I thought we were friends


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree IT, that's just not fair.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

I wanna go to Lina's gym.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

Did back today, but took the morning off from work to pack and sort through all the junk. And be damned if I didn't forget what the heck I did.


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Ya, go for it bro! I can just picture dvlmn sitting next to a hottie in church as he raises his equipment in choir.





Hi D!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

roflmao hiya Lina, how's it goin?


----------



## lina (Oct 17, 2002)

Good today!! 

Just playing before din din gets going...

Pasta with Chicken Parmesan for the family...& salad...

Hmm...let's see for moi...

Roasted chicken ala George (Foreman that is) with green beans drizzeled with flaxoil   
basically the same ol'!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds good to me lina, what time should i be there?


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

*10 more days!*

On the 10th day before my move, Lina gave to me...

10 push-ups!

LOL, getting you ready for San Diego!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

wohoooo, why thank you.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

Bi's:
3 sets Low cable straight bar curl

120x11
140x5+120x5
140x3+120x4

3 sets Hammer Curl Machine

105x4+80x6
90x5+80x5
90x4+80x5

3 sets Incline Dumbell Curls

30x13
40x5+30x4
40x4+30x3

Tri's:

3 sets Hammer Dip Machine

230x8
250x5
230x7

3 sets Rope Pushdowns (don't know the weight, the stack wasn't marked, but just made sure all were drop sets to failure)

3 sets Single Arm Reverse Grip Pushdowns(same prob as above)


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

How are the tricep dips working for ya? I usually only do dips for chest and have been thinking about doing them for tri's as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

I like em for tris.....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> sounds good to me lina, what time should i be there?



exactly. sounds italian. maybe she'll be all dressed up as a gondola boat person...

I have go to go shopping after work tonight...nothing in the house but boca burgers....need .....stuff.....


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Hehe I see I got you hooked on those Boca burgers! 

I haven't had them for a while though...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

I like them, I get a real deep burn that's different than any of the other exercises. I definately reccomend them


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

what the heck are boca burgers?


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

Ya may as well  I have a dip belt to add weight and using it for chest really jumped up the weight pretty quick, so may as well do them for tri's too. I was just worried about strain on elbows, do you find that this is a problem?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

My shoulders actually get more sore from it than elbows. It really shouldn't affect the elbows any more than pretty much any of the other tricep excersises.

I'm gonna have to switch to just regular dips after I move, I noticed they didn't have dip machines at the new place. So gonna have to get a dip belt.

I can't do them for chest, it agrivated the hell outa my shoulder every time I try them.


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

cool bro, thanx  will try them for my next arm workout. Well, not tomorrows, because (hopefully  ) tomorrow is the big arm day


----------



## lina (Oct 18, 2002)

Hey D,

Boca burgers you can find in any grocery store, Costco, BJs, etc.. and are veggie burgers that taste just like the real hamburger.  It's low carb too... around 6 g carbs.

http://www.bocaburger.com/boca_burgers.html


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

mmmm....veggie burgers .......


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

hasn't bothreed my elbows. Gonna sound odd, but it cram,ps my hands eve with gloves on.

Boca burgers: Soy burgers;cow friendly....


Eat a couple...hungry an hour later...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

burner you like them better than turkey burgers?  I might have to give them a try, but it's hard to imagine a burger with no meat what so ever.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> cool bro, thanx  will try them for my next arm workout. Well, not tomorrows, because (hopefully  ) tomorrow is the big arm day



good luck on the big arm day. Keep me posted I'm totally curious on if it'll work or not.


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

> but it's hard to imagine a burger with no meat what so ever.


Definitely a little off, plus we have to eat those cows to keep them alive. you see, if we don't take the meat from those cows they will grow to many in number and starve themselves out. So we have to kill those cows otherwise they'll die. 

You got it on the info bro, I'll stop in tomorrow during the breaks and put them in my journal  thanx for the wishes


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

Just like deer hunting season as well.


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

Quick, thin out their numbers!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> 
> Definitely a little off, plus we have to eat those cows to keep them alive. you see, if we don't take the meat from those cows they will grow to many in number and starve themselves out. So we have to kill those cows otherwise they'll die.
> 
> You got it on the info bro, I'll stop in tomorrow during the breaks and put them in my journal  thanx for the wishes




um...you have to eat cows to keep them alive? IS that some sort of Zen bhyuddist eat them to ingest their soul as they'll live on thru you thing??


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

um.....sure  Actually I just didn't wnat those poor cows to starve to death through lack of grass, which WILL (don't kid yourself) happen if they get too many in one group. So I'm really doing nature a service. 

Or Burners theory,  whichever, as long as I get my meat
_(shut up Kuso, I know that was an easy set-up)_


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

I think I'll be dining on some dead cow this evening.


----------



## irontime (Oct 18, 2002)

Ya me too  I'm meating a friend for dinner and spoiling myself since I haven't been eating much lately. I'm getting a platter which has 1lb of dry ribs, 8 hotwings, mozza sticks, and mushroom caps, top that off with 1L of Rickards Red and dinner is done  can't wait ....shit, now I'm getting hungry


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

damn IT's goin all out. lol

I'm having steak tonight to, my boss and his wife asked me to come over for dinner before I leave. So took the evening off and we're gonna grill.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

sweet, dvl....
hmmmsteak and fettuccini....best....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

garlic mashed potato's works to.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

dam...sounds good..can I com over? Keep the plate warm..it took me 18 hrs to get from here to just above sana barbara...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

yeah colorado is a ways away. Came through there when I moved out here to cali. Boring drive if ya ask me, so is it snowing up there yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

loveland ski area (right on the ContinentalDivide opened for business today.
No snow here. Rode the motorcycle to work last night...
we usually get our 1st snow around halloween.

Colorado was boring? You must have gone through the South side? Couldn't have gone through the mountains...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yep, towing my truck behind a Ryder, I didn't think the mountains would be a very good idea. lol

Cool, I do miss the snow a little, but then again a week of it is plenty for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 18, 2002)

this will be my first snow season backin a car....knowing Mr. Murphy and his silly little bit of laws just hates me...
I bet it will snow  alot this season!


----------



## lina (Oct 19, 2002)

*Nine more days! *
..On the 9th day before my move, Lina gave to me...
....9 Tricep Extensions.... 

D, How was dinner at your boss' last night? Hope it was yum!

Burner, I would not want to live in Colorado!! Snow by Halloween? Blechy, no thankyou!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> *Nine more days! *
> ..On the 9th day before my move, Lina gave to me...
> ....9 Tricep Extensions....
> ...



yeah, but we've got REAL snow to ski\board in!

I bet his stea was better than my boca burgers....
I tries putting some lite caeser dressing in the pan to enhance the taste..
After I got back from a run to the store..I had to open the house to air it out...it had that 'greasy spoon' restaraunt smell to it...I wouldn't have been surprised to see Flo come around the corner and say: Mel, kiss my grits!


----------



## lina (Oct 19, 2002)

Uh guess you DON'T like those Boca burgers then!

 can't win them all!  

I am glad you said 'Flo' though and not 'Aunt Flo' which means something else.... and I would have to start to wonder about your gender!!

That was very funny though!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Uh guess you DON'T like those Boca burgers then!
> 
> can't win them all!
> ...



hey, didn't you get the memo? I'm a funny guy. Just ask me, I'll tell you!


No, boca burgers are ok...not as good as the real thing though.....


----------



## lina (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi d!

7 more days!??

Have a good day!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

wohoooo one more week, and I'll be on the road by this time already.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

Did arms today.  forgot what weights I used already. To much stuff goin on. But that's why 2 weeks from now I'll have my pen and paper at the gym with me ready to start keeping major track. This week is going to be busy, but will make sure I get to the gym though.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Oct 21, 2002)

woo hoo....one week to go huh?

Yeah, two weeks until I can really start raggin' ya......


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 21, 2002)

hahahhaha, go for it FG, I'm ready and waitin.


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

* 6 more days...*


Wohoooo!! 

Getting there!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 22, 2002)

yep it's getting down to the line.  Almost everything is packed to. Did laundry after work last night. So packed up all the clothes except for the next 6 days worth.


----------



## lina (Oct 22, 2002)

Very exciting!

New page in dvlmn's life!

How is the weather there?

Betcha it's nice and sunny?


----------



## irontime (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm starting to clue in that there may be a few members down at where you are moving, namely Lina and FG, cool
Or am I way off here?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 22, 2002)

lmao, your off by a bit there dude.

lina = east coast
FG = Texas

However they can both be invited to the first party at my new place. Along with everybody else of course.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey cool, I got quoted!!!!   Never been quoted before!  Can you do me a fav and fix the typo (you to your)!

Very cool!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2002)

ROFL  TP doesn`t wanna be known as a dyslexic!


----------



## lina (Oct 23, 2002)

*Cinco dias mi amigo!*

Gimme 5 high fives! 

So when's the partay? 

IT, yep East Coast for me and friggin' snow this morning!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey cool, I got quoted!!!!   Never been quoted before!  Can you do me a fav and fix the typo (you to your)!
> 
> Very cool!



Fixed, and glad you didn't mind.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> *Cinco dias mi amigo!*
> 
> Gimme 5 high fives!
> ...



Snow? Haven't seen that in about 2 yrs and that was when I went to Tahoe for the weekend.  

Party, has to wait until I have a place but then it's on.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 23, 2002)

Didn't mind?   Nope.  Now I can say I have been quoted!  BTW, I just noticed it, how long have you had it there?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 23, 2002)

I put it up there last night.  So you were paying attention.


----------



## lina (Oct 26, 2002)

*dos dias! deux! twee! twoooo!!!*

moving Sunday?  Hope things go well and you have a good trip!

Dunno if you gonna be checkin in but drive safely!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 28, 2002)

Good luck on the move bro, hope it went well.


----------



## lina (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi d!

How was your move?

You are probably busy scouting around for a place... good luck!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2002)

Well moved yesterday, was a long long drive with the truck. But everything is in storage, won't be here much this week, but starting the 4th, it's time to hit it hard. I'll be lookin for a job and a place now. 

Hope everybody is doing great, thanks IT I'll need some luck to find a place quick now.  

The move went pretty smooth for the most part though.


----------



## kuso (Oct 29, 2002)

Great to hear you got there safely buddy! Now good luck getting everything set up


----------



## irontime (Oct 29, 2002)

Ya, get yer lazy ass into gear, frickin people anyways


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2002)

HI D!!!
Just wanted to say hi!
I have no idea whats wrong with my computer at work!!!! I'm at my apartment complex's business center right now..playing catch up on all u guys!!
Good luck finding a place sweetie!!
Take care..and the 4th is coming up... 
BYEEE


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> Ya, get yer lazy ass into gear, frickin people anyways



Yeah don't forget next week starts our little 12 weeks to who can get  the most leg improvement.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks P. did FG get you to try typing in the ip address instead of doing the www part?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

ya that didn't work!!!
Kuso sent me something different.. and now I'm here! YEAH! Thanks for trying though sweetie!!
HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## kuso (Oct 30, 2002)

Um P.....I sent the IP address dvlmn is talking about


----------



## Stacey (Oct 30, 2002)

OOPSS!! maybe I was doing it wrong then..that one didn't work

WELL THANK YOU Dvlmn AND KUSO AND W8 For helping..lol!!


----------



## irontime (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Yeah don't forget next week starts our little 12 weeks to who can get  the most leg improvement.


Shit, I was kinda hoping you forgot about that. Ah well, at least I have lots of room for improvement .....er....., oh ya, that's a bad thing


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> Yeah don't forget next week starts our little 12 weeks to who can get  the most leg improvement.



Hey.. what am I MISSING!?! 

Yo.. doooode... how's it hangi.. I mean going?  

We need to get together and do drinks and catch up!!!! .... gimmie and day...

Miss you lots

Q


----------



## irontime (Nov 3, 2002)

Holy shiat Sosunni. That is one hell of a hot avatar :bounce: You have got to put one of those up in my journal


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

to, IT, you big freak of nature..how's things?


----------



## irontime (Nov 3, 2002)

*sniff* that's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me, thanx bro  

Not too shabby burner, stomachs getting nice, but my gains in strength are pretty slow.  ah well, all part of the game I guess.

btw;
Happy B-Day Dvlmn!  
hope it was a good one bro, I'll toast a beer to ya.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2002)

Happy B-Day Dvlmn! 

You cutting down, or in need of a work out switch up?
ever read this article?
http://www.scri.fsu.edu/~pasko/psycho.html

whew! most of this article nline has had its domain name for sale....this was some great reading! Damn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sosunni *_
> 
> 
> Hey.. what am I MISSING!?!
> ...



Long time no see, well you'll have to come to San Diego for drinks now. But I'm sure I'll be up there every once in a while since I'm still doing p/t work for both of the companies I was doing work for.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> *sniff* that's the nicest thing anyone's ever said to me, thanx bro
> 
> Not too shabby burner, stomachs getting nice, but my gains in strength are pretty slow.  ah well, all part of the game I guess.
> ...



Hope yau had a few for me.  But did have a couple on Sat. Night at the House of Blues.  

Now it's time to get down to business.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Happy B-Day Dvlmn!
> 
> You cutting down, or in need of a work out switch up?
> ...




very interesting, and cool. But I'm going it alone now but never know. May have to find a way to impliment some of these once I do find a partner. And thank on teh b-day wishes to.


----------



## Sosunni (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> Long time no see, well you'll have to come to San Diego for drinks now. But I'm sure I'll be up there every once in a while since I'm still doing p/t work for both of the companies I was doing work for.



Man.. SOCal could be a fuq'n orgy with you Bobby and Pitboss down there!!  (Down there as in SO Cal... not down THERE!) 

Glad to know you're still working.  I'm hitting a cruise next week to Mexico so I'll be gone for a week.. but hoping to get back on track with all y'all.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi there, yah you better get you ass back on track. 

Mexico? You stopping by on the way?

I have a new journal now

Strength Beyond Strength   

figured new local, new pretty much everything so was time for a new journal as well.  have a fun trip


----------



## irontime (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> I have a new journal now


Well at least he told you


----------

